# موثوقية نص العهد الجديد دانيال ب. والاس



## Molka Molkan (26 يونيو 2011)

*موثوقية نص العهد الجديد
دانيال ب. والاس

الفصل الأول من كتاب:**
*
*"خلع يسوع عن عرشه"

"الإدعاء الأول: العهد الجديد الأصلى قد أُفسد بواسطة النُساخ جداً حتى أنه لا يُمكن إستعادته"

ترجمة: فادى اليكساندر*​*

تمت الترجمة بإذن من دانيال ب. والاس، المؤلف، و بتصريح من دار نشر توماس نيسلون، الناشر، عن كتاب:
*
*

Bock,  Darrel L. and Daniel B. Wallace, Dethroning Jesus: Exposing Popular  Culture's Quest To Unseat The Biblical Christ. Thomas Nelson, Inc.  Nashville, 2007. Pp. 35 – 76*​*

**
بوك،  داريل ل. و دانيال ب. والاس، خلع يسوع عن عرشه: كشف بحث الثقافة العامة  للإطاحة بالمسيح الكتابى. دار توماس نيلسون للنشر، ناشفيل، إصدار عام 2007،  ص. 35 – 76.

جميع نصوص الكتاب المقدس تمت ترجمتها بحسب النص  الإنجليزى الذى أورده والاس، و هو من الترجمة الإنجليزية الحديثة New  English Translation المعروفة بـ NET Bible.

المُترجم*
*
**
الإدعاء الأول

العهد الجديد الأصلى قد أُفسد بواسطة النُساخ جداً حتى أنه لا يُمكن إستعادته*​*

*
*

"كلما  درست التقليد المخطوطى للعهد الجديد، كلما أدركت كيف أن النص تغير جزرياً  عبر السنين بيد النُساخ...أنه من الخطأ...القول – كما يفعل الناس أحياناً –  أن التغييرات فى نصنا لا علاقة بها بما يعنيه النص، أو بالإستنتاجات  اللاهوتية التى يستخلصها الفرد منهم"

بارت إيرمان، سوء إقتباس يسوع: القصة وراء من غيّر الكتاب المقدس و لماذا*​*

التشكك  العميق حول ما الذى كتبه مؤلفى كتب العهد الجديد فى الأصول، ليس شيئاً  جديداً. هذه التشككية عادةً ما تسير بجانب رفض العقائد المسيحية الأساسية،  مثل القيامة الجسدية او إلوهية المسيح. كمثال، كتب إيرل دوهيرتى Earl  Doherty فى كتابه "تحدى البرهان" Challenging The Verdict:"لا يوجد شىء  لدينا فى الأناجيل يُلقى الضوء على النمو المُبكر او يزودنا بضمان أن  النصوص الموجودة الآن هى صورة موثوق بها حول بدايات الإيمان". (2001، ص  39).

فى كتاب الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدس، يزعم المؤلفين قائلين:"فى  عام 303 م، الإمبراطور الوثنى دقلديانوس قرر ان يُدمر كل الكتابات المسيحية  التى يجدها. كنتيجة لذلك، فإن كل الوثائق المسيحية – خاصةً فى روما – قد  تدمرت. ثم حينما وضع قسطنطين نُسخ جديدة لهذه الوثائق، سمح ذلك لحراس  الأرثوذكسية بمُراجعة، تنقيح، و إعادة كتابة مواد الوثائق كما يحلو لهم،  تبعاً لعقائدهم. لقد كان فى هذا الوقت، ان التغييرات الحاسمة فى العهد  الجديد قد ظهرت، و أُعطى يسوع المكانة الفريدة التى إحتلها من ذلك الوقت".  (بيجنت، ليج، و لينكولن 1983، ص 368 – 369).

نحن نرى هنا أصداء لطرق فهم الموضوع تتجه فى إتجاه اليسوعية[1].

رغم  أن هذه التعليقات يُمكن عدم الإلتفات لها بسبب فقدان المؤلفين للإعتمادات  العلمية فى مجال دراسات العهد الجديد، ففى السنوات القليلة التى مضت، عبّر  بعض علماء الكتاب المقدس عن شكوك مماثلة. كمثال، فإن اعضاء سيمينار يسوع  إحتجوا قائلين:"حتى النُساخ الحريصين صنعوا اخطاء، كما يعلم كل مُحقق. إذن،  فلن نكون قادرين على الزعم بمعرفة أكيدة مُطلقة حول كيف كان النص الأصلى  لأى سفر من الكتاب المقدس" (فانك، هوفر، و سيمينار يسوع، 1993، ص 6).

لكن  حتى فانك و شركاه غير مُدربين فى الدراسة المُتخصصة المعروفة بـ "النقد  النصى". النُقاد النصيين مهمتهم هى إختبار النُسخ القديمة المكتوبة باليد  لأى وثيقة معينة لإكتشاف صياغة النص الأصلى. هذا النوع من النقد ضرورى لأن  الوثائق الأصلية لكل الأدب القديم تقريباً، قد تدمرت مع الوقت، و ما نجده  معنا هو نُسخ غير متطابقة، مليئة بالتناقضات. العهد الجديد لا يختلف عن أى  قطعة من الأدب القديم فى هذه الناحية: الأصول إختفت ولا يوجد نُسختين  متطابقتين.

على العكس من روبرت فانك و ايرل دوهيرتى، فإن بارت  ايرمان رجل تدرب فى النقد النصى. ببساطة، آراؤه لا يُمكن إهمالها. و ايرمان  يبدو و كأنه يعطى الإنطباع بأن الأصول لا يُمكن إستعادتها:

"ليس  فقط أننا لا نملك الأصول، بل أننا لا نمتلك النُسخ الأولى عن الأصول. لا  يوجد لدينا نُسخ عن نُسخ عن الأصول، أو نسخ عن نُسخ عن نُسخ عن الأصول. ما  يُوجد لدينا هو نُسخ أُنتجت متأخراً – متأخراً جداً...و هذه النُسخ تختلف  من واحدة لأخرى فى آلاف كثيرة من المواضع...هذه النُسخ تختلف عن بعضها  البعض فى أماكن كثيرة لدرجة أننا لا نعرف حتى كم هو عدد الإختلافات بينهم"  (2005 أ، ص 10).

أكثر من ذلك، فإيرمان يزعم قائلاً:"نستطيع ان نتحدث  الى ما لا نهاية حول أماكن بعينها حيث تغيرت نصوص العهد الجديد، سواء  عفوياً او عمدياً...الأمثلة ليس بالمئات، بل بالآلاف" (2005، ص 98). إيرمان  يحتج قائلاً:"حقيقة أننا لدينا آلاف من مخطوطات العهد الجديد لا يُمكنها  بحد ذاتها ان تجعلنا متأكدين اننا نمتلك ما الذى قاله النص الأصلى. اذا كان  لدينا كمية قليلة جداً من النُسخ القديمة – فى الحقيقة، نادراً ما نجد –  فكيف يمكننا أن نعرف بأن النص لم يتغير على نحو هام قبل ان يبدأ إنتاج نُسخ  العهد الجديد فى كميات ضخمة؟" (2003 ب، ص 219).

ثلاثة نقاط تجعل من  تعليقات ايرمان جديرة بالملاحظة. اولاً، ليس أنه فقط عالم رئيسى فى العهد  الجديد، لكنه ايضاً أحد نُقاد النص الرئيسيين فى شمال اميركا. ثانياً، أنه  كان:"عالم أصولى حدّق بقوة فى أصول المسيحية حتى أنه فقد إيمانه" (توكر،  2006). ثالثاً، أنه وضع مزاعمه فى الدوائر العامة بطريقة إستفزازية جداً فى  كتابه الأعلى مبيعاً، سوء إقتباس يسوع: القصة وراء من غيّر الكتاب المقدس و  لماذا.

بإختصار، ايرمان و آراؤه لا يمكن إهمالها.

رحلة ايرمان الروحية

نشأ  بارت ايرمان فى الكنيسة الأسقفية فى لورانس، كانساس. عائلته لم تكن متدينة  جداً، رغم أنهم كانوا من مُرتادى الكنيسة. لكن فى سنين مراهقته، حصل  إيرمان على تجربة "الميلاد الثانى" و التى غيّرت من آفاقه الروحية. حماسه  المُشوِق لدراسة الكتاب المقدس جعله يحضر الى معهد مودى الكتابى المُحافظ  فى شيكاغو. بعد ثلاث سنوات قضاها فى مودى، إنتقل الى كلية ويتون، كلية  محافظة أخرى فى إلينوى، حيث تعلم اليونانية و حصل على درجة البكاليريوس.  لكن فى تلك المرحلة، بدأت الاسئلة حول نص العهد الجديد فى الظهور. كان يريد  ان يتعلم المزيد، فذهب الى معهد برينسيتون اللاهوتى ليتدرب أكثر. و فى  برينسيتون، حصل ايرمان على درجتى الماجستير فى اللاهوت و الدكتوراه فى  الفلسفة، حيث قام بعمله لنوال رسالة الدكتوراه تحت اشراف ناقد نص العهد  الجديد الشهير بروس ميتزجر.

لقد كان فى برينسيتون، حينما بدأ ايرمان  فى رفض بعض جذوره الإنجيلية، خاصةً و أنه تصارع مع تفاصيل نص العهد  الجديد. لقد كتب أن دراسة مخطوطات العهد الجديد أوجدت شكوك متزايدة فى  عقله:"لقد كنت دائم العودة لسؤالى الرئيسى: كيف يمكن ان يساعدنا القول بان  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله المعصومة اذا كنا فى الحقيقة لا نمتلك كلمات  الله التى أوحى بها معصومةً، لكن نمتلك فقط الكلمات التى نسخها النُساخ –  بعض الأوقات نسخوها بشكل صحيح و بعض الأوقات (كثير من الأوقات) نسخوها بشكل  غير صحيح؟" (2005 أ، ص 7).

بينما كان يدرس فى برنامج الماجستير،  أخذ كورس عن انجيل مرقس من الأستاذ كولين ستورى (أحد أكثر أعضاء هيئة  التدريس فى المعهد مُحافظةً). و لأجل بحث الفصل الدراسى الذى كان عليه ان  يقدمه، كتب عن مشكلة حديث يسوع عن دخول داود للهيكل:"حينما كان آبياثار  رئيس الكهنة" (مرقس 2 : 26). هذا النص يُسبب إشكالاً للعصمة، لأنه و بحسب 1  صمويل 21، فإن داود دخل الهيكل حينما كان والد آبياثار، اخيمالك، هو الذى  كان رئيس الكهنة. لكن ايرمان قام بمناورة حول ما رآه انه المعنى الواضح  للنص، كى ينقذ العصمة. يقول ايرمان عن تعليق الأستاذ ستورى على بحثه  أنه:"دخل مباشرةً الىّ. لقد كتب: ربما مرقس قد اخطأ" (2005 أ، ص 9). كانت  هذه لحظة حاسمة فى رحلة ايرمان الروحية. حينما إستنتج ان مرقس قد يكون  إرتكب خطأ، "إنفتحت الحواجز". ثم بدأ فى الشك فى الموثوقية التاريخية  لكتابات أخرى من الكتاب المقدس، و إنتهى الى "تغير زلزالى" فى فهمه للكتاب  المقدس. كتب ايرمان:"الكتاب المقدس بدأ فى الظهور إلىّ ككتاب بشرى  جداً...لقد كان هذا كتاب بشرى من البداية للنهاية" (2005 أ، ص 11).

لقد  لمست رحلة ايرمان الروحية الوتر الحساس لدى الكثير من القراء. إعترافاته  الشخصية، و مكانته كناقد نصى عالمى، و إسلوبه البارز و الفاتن فى الكتابة  الذى يدعو للقراءة، جعلوا كتاباً عن الدراسة اللغزية، النقد النصى، ضمن  الكتب الأفضل مبيعاً فى نيو يورك تايمز New York Times. حتى طلاب المعاهد  اللاهوتية لم يكونوا مهتمين بشكل كبير بهذه الدراسة. ولا أحد كان بإمكانه  التنبؤ بالنجاح الذى لا يُصدق الذى قد يحصل عليه كتاب كهذا فى الأسواق.

منذ  نشره فى 1 نوفمبر 2005، سوء إقتباس يسوع كان ضمن أعلى مستويات مبيعات  الكتب. انه حلم ناشر يُصبح حقيقة. ظهورات ايرمان فى التليفزيون، برامج  الراديو، الحوارات الصحفية، قد ساهمت بشكل هام لوعى العامة بهذا الكتاب. فى  خلال أول شهرين لنشره، ظهر ايرمان فى برنامجين فى الإذاعة العامة الوطنية  NPR (برنامج ديانا ريم، و فريش إير مع تيرى جروس). ثم فى خلال ثلاثة شهور،  بِيع من الكتاب أكثر من مائة ألف نسخة. و حينما ظهر حوار نيلى توكر مع  ايرمان فى جريدة واشنطن بوست فى 5 مارس 2006، إرتفعت مبيعات كتاب ايرمان  إلى أعلى و أعلى. و بعد تسعة أيام، كان ايرمان ضيف إحتفالية برنامج جون  ستيوارت "اللقاء اليومى". ستيوارت قال بأن رؤية الكتاب المقدس كشىء تم  إفساده بواسطة النُساخ الأرثوذكس جعلت الكتاب المقدس:"مُشوِقاً اكثر...أكثر  إلوهية فى بعض النواحى". و إختتم ستيوارت اللقاء بقوله:"انا اهنئك حقاً.  أنه كتاب فى قمة الروعة". و فى خلال ثمانية و أربعين ساعة، أصبح سوء إقتباس  يسوع على قمة آمازون. و فى نفس السنة، ظهر ايرمان مرة أخرى فى برنامج  "اللقاء اليومى"، فى تقرير كولبيرت. لقد أصبح كتابه كما قال توكر:"أصبح  واحداً من أعلى الكتب مبيعاً التى لا مثيل لها فى السنة" (توكر، 2006).

نجاح  كتاب ايرمان جعل عدد من الاسئلة تظهر على السطح فى دوائر العامة. و  خصوصاً، ما الذى قالته مخطوطات العهد الجديد الأصلية فعلاً؟ هل دفن النُساخ  الرسالة الأصلية بأعمال النسخ القذر عبر القرون؟ هل تغير النص مع الوقت  للدرجة التى نستطيع ان نقول بها اليوم أن الأرثوذكسية مختلفة عن الكتابات  الأصلية؟

إحتجاجات ايرمان

سوء  إقتباس يسوع هو، فى بعض النواحى، نُسخة عامة من كتاب ايرمان، الإفساد  الأرثوذكسى للكتاب المقدس: تأثير الصراعات الكريستولوجية الأولى على نص  العهد الجديد (1993)، و هو الكتاب الذى يعتبره ايرمان أكثر مُساهماته أهمية  للعلم الكتابى. لكن سوء اقتباس يسوع يذهب الى أبعد ما ذهب اليه الإفساد  الأرثوذكسى فى إتجاهين: أولاً، ان آراء ايرمان قد تطورت فى السنوات الإثنى  عشر الأخيرة، مُبتعداً جداً عن الفهم المحافظ للإيمان المسيحى؛ و ثانياً،  بوضعه آراؤه للساحة العامة، فقد سبّب إثارة واضحة عند القراء العوام الذين  لا يملكون خلفية، يستطيعون بها الحكم على تصريحاته.

أحد مشاكل تحليل  كتاب مثل سوء إقتباس يسوع، أنه يُوجد به مستويين. المستوى الأول هو ما  قاله ايرمان فعلاً. و فى هذا المستوى، فلا يوجد الكثير صادم او غير مُريح.  بل بالفعل، الكتاب هو مقدمة مُساعِدة جداً فى مجال النقد النصى للعهد  الجديد. و لكن المستوى الثانى هو الإنطباع الذى سيحصل عليه غالبية القراء  بلا شك من الكتاب، حتى لو كان هذا الإنطباع لم تتم كتاباته بوضوح ولا حتى  قُصِد من المؤلف. (سوف نعود لمقاصد ايرمان فى نهاية هذا الفصل).

إحتجاجات ايرمان يُمكن تلخيصها كما يلى:

· نُسخ العهد الجديد المكتوبة باليد متأخرة جداً عن زمن كتابة العهد الجديد، و هذا يجعلنا فى شك حول ما الذى قاله النص الأصلى فعلاً.
· هناك عدد هائل من الإختلافات فى صياغة المخطوطات، و خاصةً فى الوثائق الأقدم، مما يُبين أن النص لم يتم نسخه بعناية.
· النُساخ الأرثوذكس غيروا نص العهد الجديد، و حتى رسالته الأساسية بطرق مختلفة هامة.

اولاً،  يحتج ايرمان قائلاً:"ليس فقط أننا لا نمتلك الأصول، بل أننا لا نمتلك  النُسخ الأولى عن الأصول. بل حتى لا يوجد لدينا نُسخ عن نُسخ عن الأصول، او  نُسخ عن نُسخ عن نُسخ عن الأصول. ما يوجد لدينا هو نُسخ صُنِعت متأخراً،  متأخراً جداً" (2005 أ، ص 10). إن الشعور الذى يتولد لدى الفرد من قراءة  تصريح كهذا، هو بكل تأكيد، أننا يجب ان نيأس من إعادة تكوين صياغة النص  الأصلى. فى كتابه المسيحيات المفقودة، يُجادل ايرمان قائلاً:"حقيقة أننا  نمتلك آلاف من مخطوطات العهد الجديد لا تعنى فى حد ذاتها اننا يُمكن ان  نتيقن من اننا نعرف ما الذى قاله النص الأصلى. إذا كان لدينا نُسخ مبكرة  قليلة جداً – فى الحقيقة، نادراً ما نجد – فكيف يُمكن ان نعرف بأن النص لم  يتغير على نحو هام قبل ان يبدأ إنتاج نُسخ العهد الجديد بكميات ضخمة؟"  (2003 ب، ص 219).

ثانياً، هناك إختلافات لا تُحصى فى الصياغة (و هى  المعروفة علمياً بـ "القراءات النصية") فى المخطوطات الموجودة. إيرمان  مُغرم بالقول:"هناك إختلافات بين مخطوطاتنا أكثر من كلمات العهد الجديد"  (2005 أ، ص 90)، و هى النقطة التى يكررها فى كل حواراته عن الكتاب. ثم  يُعطى تقدير عالى للقراءات كربعمائة ألف قراءة، لكنه يوضح هذا الرقم  قائلاً:"هذه النُسخ تختلف كلها من واحدة للأخرى، فى آلاف الأماكن...هذه  النُسخ تختلف فيما بينها فى أماكن كثيرة جداً حتى أننا لا نعرف كم هو عدد  الإختلافات" (2005، ص 10). هذه التصريحات المُجردة تجعل إعادة تكوين صياغة  النص الأصلى، بكل تأكيد، إمكانية كئيبة.

ثالثاً، التغييرات الرئيسية  التى تمت فى نص العهد الجديد أنتجها نُساخ أرثوذوكس. لقد تلاعبوا بالنص فى  مئات الأماكن، و هو الأمر الذى أدى الى النتيجة النهائية: أن التعاليم  الرئيسية للعهد الجديد قد تغيرت بشكل كبير. يضع ايرمان ثلاثة فصول خاصة  بالإفسادات الأرثوذكسية للكتاب المقدس. و فى نهاية سوء اقتباس يسوع، يُلخص  نتائج بحثه قائلاً:"أنه من الخطأ...القول – كما يفعل البعض – بأن هذه  التغييرات فى النص لا تشهد حول ما الذى يعنيه النص او القناعات اللاهوتية  التى يستخلصها الفرد منهم...فى بعض المواقف، المعنى التام للنص يقف على  المحك، و ذلك يعتمد على كيفية حل الفرد للمشكلة النصية" (2005 أ، ص 208).

التأثير  التراكمى لهذه الإحتجاجات ليس فقط أنه لا يوجد يقين حول صياغة النص  الأصلى، و لكن أنه حتى فى المواضع التى نثق فى صياغتها، فجوهر اللاهوت ليس  أرثوذكسياً كما ظننا. رسالة كل كتب العهد الجديد قد أُفسدت بأيدى النُساخ، و  فى قرون لاحقة، تبنت الكنيسة عقيدة الفريق المُنتصر، اولئك الذين أفسدوا  النص و كيفوه مع مفهومهم للأرثوذكسية.

موثوقية مخطوطات العهد الجديد

كثيرين  من الذين تركوا المسيحية من خلال خيبة أمل مُشابهة، يستطيعون فهم ما يقوله  ايرمان. من ضمن الأسباب، و بلا شك طبعاً، أنهم شعروا بأنهم قد خُدِعوا عن  طريق المعلمين المسيحيين الذين يُخفون حقائق معينة ذات دلالة عن الإيمان  المسيحى. الكثير من العلماء اللاهوتيين الليبراليين، ان لم يكن أغلبهم،  كانوا من خلفية أصولية أو إنجيلية. و غالباً ما كان يُقدم لهم الدليل بصورة  مبتورة، و هو ما يؤدى الى ترتيبات لاهوتية هشة تحتاج فقط الى مزيد من  التحقيق لتسقط. (لنظرة ثاقبة حول العديد من العلماء الليبراليين و خلفياتهم  الأصولية، أنظر إيفانز 2006، ص 19 – 33). كما عبر عالم إنجيلى عن أسفه  قائلاً:"ايمان ايرمان الإنجيلى مات عن طريق تصلب (إختلاط) التصنيفات، و  تقريره الشخصى عن حاله بعد الموت، هو تحذير للإنجيليين، ممن ورث عنهم تصلب  (إختلاط) التصنيفات" (جندرى 2006). لكن كل الذين يتغيرون من الأصولية  للمسيحية الليبرالية، غالباً ما يؤرجحون بندول الساعة بعيداً جداً، متخذين  رأى لا يمكن حتى الدفاع عنه. هذه هى حالة كتاب ايرمان، سوء اقتباس يسوع.

هل كل النُسخ متأخرة؟

تصريح  ايرمان الكاسح بأننا لا نمتلك نُسخ من الجيل الثالث او الرابع، و لكن فقط  نُسخ صُنعت متأخراً جداً، يعطى إنطباع مُضلل على عدة جبهات. فأولاً، كيف له  ان يعرف ما هو أقدم جيل للنُسخ حقاً؟ نحن لدينا ما بين عشرة الى خمسة عشر  نُسخة فى خلال قرن واحد من إكتمال كتابة العهد الجديد: أليس من الممكن ان  يكون بعض هذه النُسخ من الجيل الثالث أو الرابع، او انها نُسِخت من مخطوطات  أقدم منها؟ الآن لنكن متأكدين، فكلهم نُسخ متشظية، و لكن بعضاً منهم كبير  الى حد ما. حتى ايرمان، فى مكان آخر، يعترف بأن مخطوطة معينة قد تكون  عملياً، نسخة مباشرة عن نُسخة أخرى تسبقها بمئات السنين (ميتزجر و ايرمان،  2005، ص 91).

لكن لنفترض ان ايرمان مُصيب فى أنه لا يوجد مخطوطات من  الجيل الثالث او الرابع. اذا كان كذلك، فإن هذا الإحتجاج يُحول إنتقال  العهد الجديد الى ما يُشبه "لعبة التليفون" جداً. هذه لعبة يعرفها كل طفل.  هذه اللعبة عبارة عن صف من الناس، و أول فرد فيهم يهمس بقصة ما فى أذن الذى  يليه. و من ثم، هذا الشخص يهمس بها فى أذن الشخص الذى يليه فى الصف، و هذا  الشخص يهمس بها للذى يليه، و هكذا الى آخر الصف. فى إنتقال القصة من شخص  الى شخص، فإنها تتشوه تشوه رهيب. فى الحقيقة، فإن النقطة الرئيسية من لعبة  التليفون، هو رؤية الى أى حد يمكن ان يصل تشوه الرسالة الأصلية. فلا يوجد  قصد هادف بتوصيلها صحيحة. و حينما تصل الى آخر شخص، و يقولها بصوت عالى  للمجموعة كلها، يضحك كل واحد ضحكة جميلة.

لكن نَسخ مخطوطات العهد  الجديد ليس مثل لعبة القاعة الصغيرة هذه. أكثر نقطة وضوحاً، هى أن الرسالة  إنتقلت كتابةً و ليس شفوياً. هذا يعنى أنها ستكون لعبة تليفون مملة بفظاعة.  ثانياً، بدلاً من خط واحد فى الإنتقال، فهناك عدة خطوط او تيارات  للإنتقال. و هذا يعنى أنه هناك إمكانية فحص و توازن حول صياغة النص الأصلى.  أن عمل إستكشافى قليل فى مقارنة ثلاث خطوط من الإنتقال مثلاً، بدلاً من  الإعتماد كليةً على سرد الشخص الأخير فى خط واحد، سوف يُساعد فى إعادة  تكوين الصياغة الأصلية. ثالثاً، النقاد النصيين لا يعتمدوا فقط على الشخص  الأخير فى كل خط، لكن يمكنهم إستجواب العديد من الشواهد الذين هم أقرب الى  المصدر الأصلى. رابعاً، الكُتاب (المعروفين بـ آباء الكنيسة) دائماً ما  كانوا يعلقون على النص فى أثناء تاريخ إنتقاله. و حينما يكون هناك فجوات  تأريخية Chronological، فإن هؤلاء الكتاب غالباً ما يملؤون هذه الفراغات  بإخبارهم لنا ما الذى قاله النص فى هذا المكان فى زمنهم. خامساً، فى لعبة  التليفون فإنه بمجرد أن يقول فرد ما القصة، فهذا الفرد لا يستطيع التدخل  مرة أخرى فى القصة. لقد خرجت من يديه او يديها. لكن كتب العهد الجديد  الأصلية من المُرجح جداً انها نُسخت أكثر من مرة و ربما يكون قد تم الرجوع  إليها حتى بعد إنتاج نُسخ من عدة أجيال لاحقة.

ترتيليان، أحد آباء  الكنيسة، الذى عاش فى الربع الأول من القرن الثالث، إنتقد معارضيه  اللاهوتيين حول شكوكهم عما قاله النص الأصلى. معنى كلامه بالضبط مُختلف  عليه، إذ قال:" تعالى الآن، انت يا من ستنغمس فى فضول أفضل، اذا طبقته لعمل  خلاصك. أركض الى الكنائس الرسولية، حيث عروش الرسل مازالوا شاهقين فى  أماكنهم، و التى تُقرأ فيها كتابتهم الأصلية، حيث يروج الصوت و يُمثل وجه  كل منهم بمفرده" (دعوى ضد الهراطقة، الفصل 36). موضع الخلاف هو معنى  الكتابات "الأصلية". اذا كانت تُشير الى الوثائق الأصلية، كما تُشير دائماً  الكلمة اللاتينية authenticate، إذن فترتيليان يقول بأن العديد من كتب  العهد الجديد الأصلية كانت مازالت موجودة فى زمنه، بعد أكثر من قرن من زمن  كتاباتهم. و يُشير بخاصةً الى رسائل بولس المُرسلة الى كورنثوس، فيلبى،  تسالونيكى، أفسس، و روما. ثم يدفع قارءه ان ليزور هذه الاماكن ليفحص هذه  الكتابات الأصلية. لكن ان كانت كلمة authenticate لا تعنى الوثائق الأصلية،  فإنها ستعنى فى هذا السياق على الأقل، نُسخ مُنتجة بحرص.

بالتأكيد،  اذا كانت شهادة ترتيليان تمثل الحقائق هو موضوع آخر. لكن نقطتنا هنا  ببساطة، أنه فى عصر ترتيليان، النُسخ التى صنُعِت بحرص عن الأصول، كانت  تُعتبر مهمة للتحقق مما كتبه مؤلفى كتب العهد الجديد، و أنهم كانوا  مالزالوا قابلين للإستشارة. حتى لو أخذنا اسوء سيناريو ممكن، فتصريح  ترتيليان يُخبرنا بأن بعض المسيحيين كانوا مهتمين بإقتناء نسخ دقيقة و أن  أقدم النُسخ التى كانت متوفرة لهم لم تكن موضوعة على الرف. لكن عدم وجود  شاهد جدير بالثقة بعد ترتيليان يحتوى على إدعاءات مشابهة، يشير الى ان  الأصل اختفت فى اوائل القرن الثالث كحد أقصى.

يبدو أن ايرمان يُحاجج  بأن المسيحيين قاموا ببساطة بتدمير الوثائق الأصلية:"لسبب ما غير معروف".  فى مناقشته للإنتاج المخطوطى فى كتابه المسيحيات المفقودة، كتب قائلاً:"فى  أثناء عملية إعادة نسخ الوثيقة باليد، ماذا حدث للوثيقة الأصلية لرسالة  تسالونيكى الاولى؟ لسبب ما غير معروف، فانها أخيراً قد أُلقيت بعيداً، او  حُرقِت، او بدلاً من ذلك تدمرت. من الممكن انها تكون قد قُرءت كثيراً حتى  بليت. المسيحيين الاوائل لم يروا أنهم سيحتاجون لحفظ النص الأصلى. إنهم  لديهم نُسخ من الرسالة، فلماذا يحتفظون بالأصل؟" (2003 ب، ص 217). لكن  ايرمان لم يُعلق على تصريح ترتيليان بأن النص الأصلى لرسالة تسالونيكى  الأولى كان مازال موجود. (مرة أخرى، سواء كانت كلمة authenticate تعنى  النُسخة الأصلية فعلاً، او حتى سواء ان ترتيليان مُصيب فعلاً، فالحقيقة هى  أن هذا إهتمام وثائقى حول إمتلاك النص الأصلى، او على الأقل نُسخ دقيقة فى  الإنتشار). هل يعتقد ايرمان ان النص الأصلى نُسِخ مرة واحدة؟ انه يقول بأن  النُسخة الأصلى قد يكون بلى من كثرة القراءة، و ليس كثرة النسخ. لكن اذا  بالتأكيد اذا كانت النُسخة الأصلية قُرءت كثيراً، فإنها نُسِخت كثيراً.  القول بأن المسيحيين الأوائل لأسباب ما، قد نسوا أمر النص الأصلى، هو قول  مُضاد للطبيعة البشرية و مُضاد لشهادة كاتب آبائى واحد على الأقل.

لكن  بلا شك، فهناك الكثير من الوثائق الأصلية قد بليت قبل القرن الثالث بكثير.  ايريناؤس أسقف ليون، كمثال، كتب فى القرن الثانى أنه فحص نُسخ سفر الرؤيا،  و وضع مُلاحظات حول أى المخطوطات هى الأقدم فى الترتيب، بهدف تدعيم صياغة  النص التى إعتبرها هو أصلية. كان إهتمامه هو العودة الى الصياغة الأصلية،  لكنه لم يتكلم ابداً عن الوثيقة الأصلية بإعتبارها مازالت موجودة. و مع  ذلك، فإهتمامه العلنى بإستعادة صياغة النص الأصلى، و حقيقة أنه فحص  المخطوطات الأقدم، تعكس بالتأكيد الإهتمامات و الممارسات للكثير من الآباء  الكُتّاب القُدامى.

بجانب الدليل الآبائى، فهناك توضيحات من  المخطوطات نفسها. إثنتين من أقدم المخطوطات لدينا، و هما البردية 75 (او  P75) و الفاتيكانية (او B)، بينهمت إتفاق قوى إستثنائى. و هما من ضمن أكثر  المخطوطات دقة، من بين المخطوطات الموجودة اليوم. البردية 75 تسبق  الفاتيكانية بنحو 125 عام، لكنها ليست المخطوطة التى نُسِخت عنها  الفاتيكانية. لكن الفاتيكانية نُسِخت من مخطوطة أقدم نُسِخت عنها ايضاً  البردية 75 (أنظر بورتر 1962، ص 363 – 376 و 1967، ص 71 – 80). إتفاق هاتين  المخطوطتين حول اى قراءة معينة، يعنى ان هذه القراءة ترجع الى بداية  بدايات القرن الثانى.

بوضع كل هذه الحقائق معاً، يمكننا ان نرى  بسهولة كيف ان لعبة التليفون هى مثال يفتقر لممارسات نسخ العهد الجديد.  (مرة أخرى، ايرمان لم يُشِر نهائياً لهذا المثال، لكنه حينما يتكلم عن عدم  إمتلاكنا لنُسخ عن نُسخ عن نُسخ للأصول، فإن الإنطباع الذى يعترى الفرد هو  أن لعبة التليفون قابلة للمقارنة بنَسخ العهد الجديد). كيف، إذن، إنتقال  النص ليس مثل لعبة التليفون؟ لنُلخص ما الذى رأيناه:

· عمليات التفتيش عبر التيارات المتنوعة للإنتقال، مختلفة.
· طريقة الوصول الحديثة الى بعض الأجيال القديمة للنُسخ – فى بعض الحالات، قديمة بوضوح – مُختلفة.
· التسجيلات المكتوبة بدلاً من التقليد الشفوى، مختلف.
· النسخ المُكرر، و المُرجح، عن الوثيقة الأصلية نفسها، و اللجوء المتأخر للأصول أو النُسخ المصنوعة بحرص على الأصل، مختلف.
· التعليقات الآبائية على صياغات النص فى مجتمعاتهم، غالباً ما تملأ فجوات المخطوطات المفقودة لهذه الأماكن و الأزمنة، مختلفة.

كل هذه الإختلافات تجعل النقد النصى صارم و دقيق عن لعبة التليفون.

لكن  ايرمان، بالفعل، فى كتابه الإفساد الأرثوذكسى للكتاب المقدس، يُبين أنه  يعرف كل هذا، لأن عمله يعتمد على إستخدام بيانات كهذه فى إعادة تكوين النص  الأصلى فى كل مرة.

الأمر المدهش حول هذه عبارات ايرمان التى يُوظفها  كحقائق، هى أنه لا يهتم بكيفية فهمها لدى الكثير من قراؤه. بشكل يدعو  للسخرية، فيبدو أنه قَصد أن يصدم قراؤه و يتركهم فى يأس بحيث تصبح آراؤهم  أكثر تشككية من أى ناقد نصى رئيسى، بما فيهم ايرمان نفسه.

أخيراً،  فمن الجلى غياب أى نوع من المقارنة بين نُسخ العهد الجديد و الأدب اليونانى  او اللاتينى، فى سوء اقتباس يسوع. أى كانت الشكوك التى يمكن إلقاءها حول  نص العهد الجديد، فأضعافها مئات يجب ان تُلقى حول اى كتاب قديم آخر.  مخطوطات العهد الجديد تقف بقرب من الأصول، و هى كثيرة جداً أكثر من أى كتاب  آخر من هذا العصر. العهد الجديد هو بكل المقاييس العمل الأكثر توثيقاً بين  الأدب اليونانى أو اللاتينى من العالم القديم.

هناك خمسة آلاف و  سبعمائة مخطوطة يونانية للعهد الجديد موجودين. و عدد هذه المصادر فى  إزدياد. كل عقد و كل سنة، مخطوطات جديدة تُكتشف. فى الوقت الذى تتوفر فيه  كتابات أى مؤلف كلاسيكى بمتوسط عشرين مخطوطة فقط، فإن العهد الجديد – فى  مخطوطاته اليونانية فقط – يتعدى هذا المقدار بنحو ثلاثمائة مرة. بجانب  المخطوطات اليونانية، فهناك اللاتينية، القبطية، السيريانية، الأرمينية،  القوطية، الجيورجية، العربية، و ترجمات أخرى كثيرة للعهد الجديد. عدد  المخطوطات اللاتينية أكثر من عشرة آلاف. بعد كل هذا، فإن العهد الجديد  تمثله مخطوطاته بأكثر من ألف مرة تقريباً من متوسط كتابات المؤلف  الكلاسيكى. حتى المؤلفين المعروفين – مثل هوميروس و هيرودوت – لا يرقون  للمقارنة مع كمية النسخ التى يتمتع بها العهد الجديد. فى الحقيقة، فهوميروس  يقع فى المركز الثانى من حيث عدد مخطوطاته، لكن هناك أقل من ألفين و  خمسمائة مخطوطة باقية لهوميروس اليوم. الذى يعنيه هذا أن نُقاد نص العهد  الجديد لا يفتقرون للمادة. لدينا بيانات متمهلة للعمل معها، و تمكننا من  إعادة تكوين صياغة العهد الجديد الأصلى فى كل مكان تقريباً. و حينما يكون  هناك شكوك، فلدينا شهادة المخطوط. نحن لم نُترك للتخمين، دون إرشاد هذه  الوثائق، فى كل مكان فى العهد الجديد تقريباً.

فى كتابهما نص العهد الجديد، بروس ميتزجر و بارت ايرمان كتبا:

"بجانب  الدليل النصى المُستَقى من مخطوطات العهد الجديد اليونانية و الترجمات  القديمة، فالناقد النصى يمكنه مقارنة إقتباسات كتابية غفيرة أُستخدمت فى  التفاسير، العظات، و بحوث أخرى كتبها آباء الكنيسة الأوائل. هذه الإقتباسات  شاملة جداً فعلاً، لدرجة ان لو كل مصادر معرفتنا بنص العهد الجديد قد  تدمرت، فسيكونون كافيين وحدهم لإعادة تكوين العهد الجديد بالكامل عملياً"  (2005، ص 126).

هذه التعليقات الآبائية ترجع الى نهايات القرن الأول  حتى منتصف الألفية الثانية. عدد إقتباسات آباء الكنيسة من العهد الجديد  أكثر من مليون إقتباس. "حينما يتم تقييمه...فإن الدليل الآبائى له أهمية  أولية...بعكس المخطوطات اليونانية الأقدم، فالآباء لديهم الإمكانية لتقديم  دليل بيانى و جغرافى أكيد" (فى 1995 أ، ص 191).

ماذا عن تواريخ  مخطوطات العهد الجديد مُقارنةً مع الأدب القديم؟ لدينا ما بين عشر و خمسة  عشر مخطوطات فى خلال مائة سنة فقط من إكتمال كتابة العهد الجديد، و أكثر من  أربعة دزينات فى خلال قرنين. و من المخطوطات التى أُنتجت قبل عام 400 م،  فلدينا 99 مخطوطة مذهلة اليوم، من بينهم أقدم عهد الجديد كامل، المخطوطة  السينائية. (لقائمة بالمخطوطات التى تعود الى عام 300 م و ما قبله، أنظر  هرتادو 2006، 217 – 224). إذن فالفجوة بين الأصول و أقدم المخطوطات هزيلة  نسبياً. فى نفس الوقت، فإن معدل أقدم النسخ للمؤلف الكلاسيكى اليونانى او  اللاتينى، يأتوا من بعد خمسمائة عام بعد تاريخ التأليف.

لكن ماذا عن  بعض أهم النصوص التاريخية القديمة التى نُسِخت؟ كيف نقارنهم بالعهد  الجديد؟ الرسم الذى فى الأسفل يُلخص المدى الذى تختلف فيه مخطوطات العهد  الجديد فى الكمية و التاريخ، عن كتابات قديمة أخرى (الرسم مأخوذ من  كوموسزويسكى، سوير، والاس 2006، ص 71، أُستخدمت بإذن). 



​

إجمالاً،  نقاد نص العهد الجديد يُعانون من إحراج غنى المواد حينما تُقارن دراستهم  بالأدب اليونانى و اللاتينى. رغم أنه حقيقى بالفعل أننا لا نمتلك الوثائق  الاصلية، لكن القول بأننا لا نمتلك نُسخ عن نُسخ عن نُسخ عن الأصول، بدون  توضيح أكثر لما نمتلكه، هو تصريح مُضلل. تصريحات كهذه تكشف عن أحد العيوب  الأصولية فى سوء إقتباس يسوع: فإنه ليس ما وضعه ايرمان هو الذى يُمثل  مشكلة، بل الذى يتركه. و الذى يتركه هو أى مُناقشة للمصادر الهائلة فى  ترتيباتنا لإعادة تكوين نص العهد الجديد. بل إن الفرد قد يتولد لديه  الإنطباع من ايرمان بأن هناك حالات كثيرة لا نملك مفتاح لما قاله النص  الأصلى، لأن كل المخطوطات فاسدة جداً. لكن هذه ليست حالتنا: صياغة النص  الأصلى قد يكون تحديدها غير سهل، لكنها موجودة فى المخطوطات المتوفرة. لا  يوجد أى حاجة تقريباً لوضع تخمينات حول صياغات لا يُوجد لها أساس مخطوطى.  هكذا، بغض النظر عن فقداننا لنُسخ عن نُسخ عن نُسخ، فإن ما لدينا هو نُسخ  كافية بأمانة بتجميعها معاً ان تزودنا بالصياغة الأصلية فى كل المقاطع، عدا  زوج من النصوص الهامشية ( لمُناقشة مُفصلة للحقائق المذكورة بالأعلى حول  أرقام و تواريخ المخطوطات، أنظر كوموسزويسكى، سوير، و والاس 2006، ص 68 –  73 ، 77 – 82).

هل كل المخطوطات مليئة بالاخطاء؟

ايرمان  يعتمد على إختلافات الصياغة التى لا تُحصى فى المخطوطات الموجودة،  قائلاً:"هناك إختلافات فى مخطوطاتنا أكثر من عدد كلمات العهد الجديد" (2005  أ، ص 90). و قد وضع تقديراً للإختلافات عالى يصل الى 400000 قراءة، و هو  أفضل تخمين يمكن ترجيحه. هناك 138162 كلمة فى العهد الجديد اليونانى  القياسى المنشور اليوم. هكذا، أن يكون لدينا قراءات نصية كثيرة تصل الى  400000 قراءة، فإن هذا يعنى أننا لدينا لكل كلمة فى العهد الجديد ثلاث  قراءاة مختلفة. للوهلة الأولى، يبدو هذا الرقم عالى ميئوس منه.

و ما  أوحى به ايرمان أصبح حافزاً لإستجابة قوية من العامة لكنها واسعة النطاق:  البعض إرتعب لعباراته، و آخرين فُتِنوا به. رغم أنه فى بعض الأحيان يُشير  الى ان الغالبية العظمى من هذه الإختلافات غير هامة، فإنه من العدل أن نقول  بأنه غالباً ما يضع توكيد قوى على أهميتهم و كميتهم. فهو يُكرر تأكيداته  للفساد فى المخطوطات بطرق متنوعة، فهو يكتب:"مخطوطاتنا...مليئة بالأخطاء"،  "الأخطاء تتضاعف و تتكرر، بعض الأحيان يتم تصحيحهم، و بعض الأحيان يتم  تركيبهم. و هكذا، لقرون..." (2005 أ، 57).

يختتم ايرمان أحد الفصول  قائلاً:"يُمكننا ان نظل نتحدث الى ما لا نهاية، عن اماكن معينة حيث تغيرت  نصوص العهد الجديد، سواء عفوياً او عمدياً. كما أوضحت، فالأمثلة ليست  بالمئات بل بالآلاف" (2005 أ، ص 98). الإنطباع الذى سيصل الى القارىء  العابر، هو أنه هناك آلاف من الإختلافات الهامة التى تغير الرسالة الرئيسية  للنص. رغم ان ايرمان لا يقول هذا حقاً، لكنه لا يبدو مهتماً بتصحيح المعنى  الأكيد الذى يصل للقراء من كلماته. و فى حوارات صحفية متتابعة، كما سنوضح  فى أخر هذا الفصل، عزز هذا الإنطباع المُضلل الذى أنتجه كتابه.

فى  مكان آخر، يُعطى منفذ لليأس، قائلاً:"و نحن أمامنا هذه المشكلات (المخطوطات  الفاسدة)، فكيف يمكن لنا ان نأمل فى الرجوع الى أى شىء يُشبه النص الأصلى،  النص الذى كتبه المؤلف فعلاً؟ إنها مشكلة ضخمة. فى الحقيقة، أنها مشكلة  صخمة جداً لدرجة أن عدد من النُقاد النصيين بدأوا فى الزعم بأننا يجب ان  نتوقف عن أى مناقشة خاصةً بالنص "الأصلى"، لأننا لا يمكن الوصول إليه"  (ايرمان، 2005 أ، ص 58).

كما لاحظ أستاذ العهد الجديد كريج  بلومبيرج:"أكثر ما يميز هذا العمل (سوء اقتباس يسوع)، هو حالات التشوش التى  يضعها ايرمان حول بعض البيانات فى منعطفات عديدة و ميله للتركيز على  التغييرات الأكثر تطرفاً من بين كل التغييرات التى حدثت فى تاريخ النص،  تاركاً القارىء الذى لا يملك أى خلفيات يُرجح التفكير فى أنه هناك أمثلة  إضافية كثيرة لظواهر متنوعة يُناقشها هو، بينما لا وجود لهذه الأمثلة"  (2006).

ما هى الحقيقة؟ هل هناك آلاف من القراءات النصية الهامة،  إختلافات تؤثر على المعنى الرئيسى و رسالة النص؟ و بنفس مقام الأهمية، هل  العلماء قادرين على تمييز اى من القراءات هى الأصلية و أيهم مزيفة؟ سوف  نتكلم فى ثلاث موضوعات هنا: كمية القراءات، جودة القراءات، و قدرة العلماء  على تمييز النص الأصلى من بين القراءات التى لا تُحصى الموجودة فى  المخطوطات.

كمية القراءات

بالنسبة  لكمية إختلافات الصياغة الموجودة فى المخطوطات، فأول شىء يجب ان نُلاحظه  هو انه هناك عدد ضخم من القراءات لأنه هناك عدد ضخم من المخطوطات. السبب  الوحيد لأن يكون لدينا مئات الآلاف من الإختلافات بين المخطوطات اليونانية،  الترجمات القديمة، و التعليقات الآبائية، هو أننا لدينا عشرات الآلاف من  هذه الوثائق. كما يُقر ايرمان:"غالبية التغييرات هى نتيجة اخطاء نقية و  بسيطة؛ زلات القلم، الحذوف العفوية، الإضافات غير المقصودة، اخطاء فى تهجئة  الكلمات، اخطاء التصنيف من واحد لآخر" (ايرمان 2005، ص 55). و الحقيقة هى  أن الغالبية العظمى من هذه الأخطاء يُمكن تحديدها بسهولة. ميتزجر و ايرمان  (2005، 250 – 259)، وضعوا قائمة بتصنيف انواع عديدة للأخطاء التى قام بها  النُساخ، من بينهم أخطاء نابعة من عيوب البصر و عيوب السمع، و بالمثل اخطاء  من العقل و الحكم على القراءات. هذه التغييرات غير المُتعمدة من السهل  دائماً تحديدها.

ما الذى يُشكل القراءة النصية بالضبط؟ أى مكان بين  المخطوطات حيث يُوجد إختلاف فى الصياغة، متضمناً ترتيب الكلمات، حذف او  غضافة كلمات، و حتى إختلافات التهجئة، هو قراءة نصية. و هكذا، أكثر  التغييرات تفاهةً تُحسب قراءات. كذلك، فلو أن مخطوطة واحدة تختلف عن كل  البقية، فإنها تُحسب ايضاً. كمثال، فى 1 تسالونيكى 2 : 7، تنقسم المخطوطات  حول مشكلة نصية صعبة جداً. بولس يصف كيف تصرف هو و سيلا فى التحولات  الجديدة أثناء زيارتهما لتسالونيكى. بعض المخطوطات تقرأ:"كنا مترفقين فى  وسطكم"، بينما مخطوطات أخرى تقرأ:"كنا أطفال فى وسطكم". الإختلاف بين  القراءتين هو حرف واحد فى اليونانية (nepioi مقابل epioi). كل واحدة منهما  تُحسب كقراءة نصية. بالإضافة الى ذلك، فهناك ناسخ واحد من العصور الوسطى  غيّر النص الى:"كنا أحصنة بينكم"! الكلمة "أحصنة" باليونانية (hippoi)  تُكتب بشكل مُشابه للكلمتين الأخريتين. لكن من الواضح انها قراءة غير  معقولة، أنتجها ناسخ غافل. و مع ذلك، فإنها تُحسب كقراءة نصية، تماماً كما  كل القراءات الأخرى التى لا معنى لها، و التى تُحتسب كقراءات نصية ايضاً.

جودة القراءات

كم  عدد الإختلافات التى تؤثر على معنى النص؟ كم عدد الإختلافات القابلة  للتطبيق منهم، و هى الموجودة فى مخطوطات و لها أصالة كافية تعطيها قدر من  إمكانية ترجيحها كالصياغة الأصلية؟

القراءات يُمكن تقسميها الى أربعة مجموعات:

· إختلافات التهجئة.
· إختلافات ثانوية تتضمن المترادفات أو إختلافات لا تؤثر فى الترجمة.
· إختلافات لها معنى لكنها غير قابلة للتطبيق.
· إختلافات لها معنى و قابلة للتطبيق.

من  مئات آلاف القراءات النصية، الغالبية العظمى عبارة عن إختلافات فى التهجئة  لا تحمل أى تأثير على معنى النص. القراءة العامة و الأكثر إنتشاراً تتضمن  ما يُسمى بـ "النيو المتحرك". الحرف اليونانى نيو ν يُمكن ان يقع فى نهاية  بعض الكلمات حينما تسبق هذه الكلمات كلمة أخرى تبدأ بحرف متحرك. هذا مشابه  لأداتى التعريف فى الإنجليزية: a أو an. لكن سواء يظهر حرف نيو فى هذه  الكلمات او لا، فلا يوجد أى إختلاف فى المعنى نهائياً.

العديد من  إختلافات التهجئة قراءات لا معنى لها. و تحدث حينما يكون الناسخ مُرهق،  غافل (مثل مُترجم "أحصنة" فى 1 تس 2 : 7، المذكورة سابقاً)، او لا يُتقن  اليونانية بطلاقة. القراءات التى لا معنى لها تُخبر العلماء بالكثير جداً  حول كيف سار الناسخ فى عمله. فالغالبية العظمى من أخطاء التهجئة سهلة  التحديد جداً.

بعد إختلافات التهجئة، تأتى ثانى أضخم مجموعة من  القراءات، و التى تتضمن المترادفات او تلك التى لا تؤثر على الترجمة. هذه  الإختلافات أكبر من مجرد خلافات فى التهجئة، و لكنها لا تُغير طريقة ترجمة  النص، او على الأقل لا تغير كيفية فهمه. قراءة عامة جداً تتضمن إستخدام  آداة التعريف مع الأسماء العلم. فى اللغة اليونانية، فالأسماء "المريم" أو  "اليوسف" (مثل لو 2 : 16) هى أسماء عادية، لكن فى الإنجليزية يجب إسقاط  آداة التعريف. هكذا، سواء النص اليونانى يقرأ "المريم" او "مريم"، ففى كل  الأحوال ستكون الترجمة دائماً "مريم". قراءة عامة أخرى تحدث حينما يتبدل  ترتيب الكلمات فى اليونانية. على العكس من ترتيب الكلمات فى الإنجليزية،  فإن ترتيب الكلمات فى اليونانية يُستخدم أكثر للتوكيد عن المعنى الأساسى.  يرجع هذا الى أن اليونانية هى لغة ملتوية، تحتوى على العديد من مُلحقات فى  أواخر الكلمات Suffixes للأسماء و الأفعال، و بالمثل مُلحقات فى بدايات  الكلمات Prefixes، بل و حتى مُلحقات تُقحم على الأفعال Infixes.

يُمكننا  تلخيص هاتين الظاهرتين فى جملة واحدة:"يسوع يُحب يوحنا". فى اللغة  اليونانية، هذه الجملة يُمكن التعبير عنها بستة عشر طريقة مختلفة، رغم انه  فى كل طريقة سوف تكون الترجمة واحدة فى الإنجليزية. و بمجرد أن نضع أفعال  مُختلفة للفعل "يُحب" باليونانية، إضافة او حذف بعض الأدوات الصغيرة التى  لا يُمكن ترجمتها، و إختلافات التهجئة، فإن إحتماليات نشوء القراءات ستصبح  بالمئات! رغم ذلك، فكلهم سيتم ترجمتهم الى "يسوع يُحب يوحنا". ربما يكون  هناك إختلاف طفيف فى التوكيد المُراد من المؤلف، لكن المعنى الأساسى يبقى  غير مُشوش. الآن، إذا كانت جملة مُكونة من ثلاث كلمات كهذه يُمكن ان يُعبر  عنها بمئات من أشكال تكوين الجملة فى اليونانية، فكيف يجب ان نرى عدد  القراءات النصية الفعلية فى مخطوطات العهد الجديد؟ حينما يكون هناك ثلاثة  قراءات فقط لكل كلمة، ف الوقت الذى تكون فيه الإحتماليات أعظم من ذلك الى  ما لا نهاية، فعدد القراءات النصية يبدو كمية مهملة، خاصةً حينما نضع فى  الإعتبار عشرات آلاف المخطوطات الموجودة. ربما كان النُساخ أكثر حرصاً مما  يريدنا ايرمان ان نقتنع به.

مخطوطات العهد الجديد تحتوى ايضاً على  قراءاة كثيرة تتضمن المترادفات. و رغم ان الترجمة ستتأثر بهذه الترجمة، إلا  ان المعنى لن يتأثر. سواء دُعى يسوع "الرب" او "يسوع" فى يو 4 : 1 ، فهذا  لا يغير المعنى الأساسى للنص. فالشخص المُشار له هو هو.

ثالث أضخم  قائمة تتضمن إختلافات فى الصياغة لها معنى و لكنها غير قابلة للتطبيق. هذه  هى القراءات التى نجدها فى مخطوطة واحدة، او مجموعة من المخطوطات، و التى  تحمل فى حد ذاتها نسبة بسيطة من ترجيح أصولية قراءاتها. فى 1 تسالونيكى 2 :  9، تقرأ أحد مخطوطات العصور الوسطى:"إنجيل المسيح"، بدلاً من "إنجيل  الله"، بينما كل المخطوطات الأخرى تقريباً تقرأ الأخير. فى هذا المثال،  فالقراءة:"إنجيل المسيح" هى قراءة لها معنى، و لكنها غير قابلة للتطبيق،  لأن فرصة ناسخ من العصور الوسطى ان يحتفظ بصياغة النص الأصلى و يفتقده كل  نُساخ الذين سبقوه لقرون، هى فرصة ضئيلة.

تغيير نسخى آخر هام يتضمن  التوفيقات بين الأناجيل. تغيير كهذا يحدث حينما تتم المقارنة بين قصتين فى  إنجيلين، فيقوم الناسخ بتكييف صياغة نص أحدهما مع الآخر. هذا النوع من  التغيير نراه كثيراً بشكل متكرر، خاصةً فى المخطوطات المتأخرة. غالبية هذه  التوفيقات من السهل تحديدها، و من المُرجح جداً نشأتها نتيجة: إما لتقوى  النُساخ الذين إهتموا بإدراك التناقضات فى الكتب المقدسة، او لسبب فى  اللاوعى لتكييف أحد النصوص الى النص الموازى فى إنجيل آخر و الذى يكون  معروف أكثر.

هكذا نصل الى المجموعة الأخيرة من القراءات النصية، و  هى أصغرهم جميعاً؛ القراءات التى لها معنى و قابلة للتطبيق. أقل من 1 % من  كل القراءات النصية تنتمى لهذه المجموعة. لكن حتى هذا التصريح قد يكون  مُضلل. بقولنا انها قراءات "لها معنى" فنحن نعنى أن القراءة تغير معنى النص  لدرجة ما. قد يكون التغيير غير هام، لكن اذا كان التغيير يؤثر على فهمنا  للنص، إذن فهو له معنى.

كتوضيح للقراءة التى لها معنى و قابلة  للتطبيق، أنظر لصياغة رومية 5 : 1. هل يقول بولس:"لنا سلام" echomen أم  "ليكن لنا سلام" echomen؟ "لنا سلام" هى الصيغة الدلالية فى اليونانية،  بينما "ليكن لنا سلام" هى الصيغة الشرطية. الفرق بين الفعلين هو حرف واحد:  الصيغة الدلالية تستخدم حرف O قصير (اوميكرون)، بينما الصيغة الشرطية  تستخدم حرف O طويل (اوميجا). النقطة الآن هى: هل أى من القراءتين مُتناقضة  مع تعليم الكتاب المقدس؟ كلا. اذا كان بولس يقول أن المسيحيين لهم سلام  (الصيغة الدلالية)، فإنه يتكلم عن مكانتهم مع الله كما حدثت فى المسيح. اذا  كان بولس يحث المسيحيين على الحصول على السلام مع الله (الصيغة الشرطية)،  فإنه يحثهم ان يتمسكوا بالحقائق التأسيسية التى بنيت الحياة المسيحية  عليها، و ان يحيوها فى حياتهم اليومية. كلاً من الصيغتين تتناسبان مع فكر  بولس و لاهوته تماماً، لكنه كتب واحدة منهما فقط هنا، و هذا عمل النقاد  النصيين ان يجدوا تلك التى كتبها. (لمناقشة لهذه المشكلة النصية، انظر  رومية 5 : 1 فى الترجمة الإنجليزية الحديثة).

رغم ان عدد القراءات  النصية فى مخطوطات العهد الجديد هو مئات الآلاف، فإن عدد القراءات التى  تغير المعنى هو عدد باهت بالمقارنة. أقل من واحد بالمئة من الإختلافات لهم  معنى و قابلين للتطبيق. الآن، لنكن واثقين أن مئات من النصوص مازالت موضع  شك. نحن لا نريد ان نعطى الإنطباع بأن النقد النصى هو عمل مُجرد يُزال من  الوجود هذه الأيام، بأن الكل قد تم حله عدا عدة مشكلات فقط. ليست هذه هى  الحالة. لكن طبيعة المشكلات المتبقية و أهميتهم التفسيرية ليست بهذه  الضخامة التى أعتقد بها الكثيرين من قراءة سوء اقتباس يسوع. (لمناقشة شاملة  للموضوعات التى تمت مناقشتها فى هذا الفصل، انظر كوموسزويسكى، سوير، و  والاس 2006، 54 – 63).

الكشف عن النص الأصلى

النظرية  الرئيسية التى يتبعها غالبية نُقاد النص اليوم معروفة بإسم: الإنتقائية  المعقولة. هذه الرؤية تهتم بالبرهان الخارجى (المخطوطات، الترجمات، الشهادة  الآبائية) و البرهان الداخلى (عادات النُساخ، سياق النص، الممارسات  المعروفة للمؤلف) فى ترجيح أى مشكلة نصية. ايرمان ايضاً يعتقد فى هذه  النظرية. (القارىء المهتم قد يريد ان يُراجع مُناقشة هذه العملية فى  كوموسزويسكى، سوير، و والاس 2006، ص 83 – 101، بوك و فانينج 2006، ص 33 –  56، أو لأكثر تحليلاً، ميتزجر و ايرمان 2005، 300 – 343).

نقطتنا  هنا ببساطة، ان نُلاحظ ان ايرمان يعترف بأن النُقاد النصيين لا يقابلون اى  صعوبة عادةً فى الكشف عن أى صياغة هى الأصلية، و أى صياغة ليست الأصلية، و  أنه لا داعى لليأس، واقعياً، حول صياغة الغالبية العظمى من الأماكن. ايرمان  يؤكد:"فى عدد ملحوظ من الحالات – فعلياً، فى غالبيتهم – يتفق العلماء  دائماً" (2005 أ، ص 94). ثم يكتب ايضاً:"أنه من المهم ان نرى أية أنواع من  التغييرات، العفوية و العمدية، كان النُساخ عرضة لإنتاجهم، لأنه سيكون سهل  علينا بعد ذلك ان نكتشف التغييرات و من ثم سوف نستطيع إستبعاد العمل  التخمينى المُتضمن فى تحديد شكل النص الذى يمثل التغيير و شكل النص الذى  يُمثل أقدم شكل" (2005 أ، ص 99).

يكتب ايرمان ايضاً:"لنكن واثقين،  من بين كل مئات الآلوف من التغييرات النصية الموجودة بين مخطوطاتنا، فإن  غالبيتهم لا أهمية لهم تماماً، غير هام، لا أهمية حقيقية لهم أكثر من أن  يبينوا بأن النُساخ لم يكونوا يستطيعون التهجئة او التركيز أفضل مننا  جميعاً" (2005 أ، ص 207). ثم يشرح:"العلماء العصريين أدركوا أن النُساخ فى  الإسكندرية...كانوا مُدققين بوضوح، حتى فى هذه القرون الأولى، و هناك فى  الإسكندرية، قد حُفِظ شكل نقى جداً من نص الكتابات المسيحية الأولى، لعقد  بعد عقد، عن طريق نُساخ مسيحيين مُخلصين و مُدربين نسبياً" (2005 أ، ص 72).  ثم يكتب مرة أخرى:

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يونيو 2011)

*
"النُساخ – سواء النُساخ الغير محترفين فى  القرون الاولى او النُساخ  المحترفين فى العصور الوسيطة – كانوا مُصممين على  حفظ التقليد النصى الذى  كانوا ينقلونه. إهتمامهم الرئيسى كان ألا يعدلوا  التقليد، بل أن يحفظوه  لأنفسهم و لأولئك الذين سيأتوا من بعدهم. غالبية  النُساخ بلا شكل، حاولوا  ان يقوموا بعمل أمين، فى تأكدهم من أن النص الذى  أنتجوه هو نفسه النص الذى  ورثوه" (2005 أ، ص 177).

المشكلة الآن هى  أن ايرمان فى أماكن أخرى كثيرة يضع الرؤية المُعاكسة  تماماً، بأن المشكلات  فى إعادة تكوين النص الأصلى هى مشكلات ضخمة جداً و  صعبة التغلب عليها. قد  يمتلك الفرد الشعور بأنه العالم الأمين بداخل  ايرمان الذى يُقر بأن  المشكلات النصية التى لها معنى، ليس لها معنى ولا هى  كثيرة كما يريدنا أن  نعتقد، و أنه اللاهوتى الليبرالى بداخل إيرمان الذى  يُدنِى هذه الإعترافات.

إجمالاً،  أقل من واحد بالمئة من كل القراءات النصية التى لها معنى و قابلة  للتطبيق،  و بقولنا "لها معنى"، فنحن لا نعنى بأن لها أهمية مزلزلة، بل  على العكس، و  دائماً تقريباً، تغييرات ثانوية لمعنى النص. هل أى من هذه  القراءات تُغير  العقائد المسيحية الجوهرية؟ هل أى واحدة منهم تضع لاهوت  المسيح أو الثالوث  فى موضع شك؟ ايرمان يبدو أنه يريد ان يقول نعم، فسنتجه  الآن الى أمثلة  ايرمان الرئيسية للتغيرات الجوهرية فى نص العهد الجديد.

هل تغير جوهر رسالة العهد الجديد؟

يحتج  ايرمان بان التغييرات الرئيسية التى حدثت فى نص العهد الجديد، أنتجها   نُساخ أرثوذوكس، و هم الذين تلاعبوا بالنص فى مئات الأماكن، و هو ما أدى   الى ان التعاليم الأساسية للعهد الجديد قد تغيرت بشكل جزرى. قبل ان نظظر  فى  برهانه، يجب أن نُشير الى أن طرحه الرئيسى بأن هناك نُساخ ارثوذوكس  غيروا  نص العهد الجديد لأسبابهم الخاصة، هو أمر حقيقى مُؤكد. نستطيع ان  نرى دليل  هذا النوع من التغيير فى مئات الأماكن. لقد قام ايرمان بخدمة  عظيمة للمجتمع  الأكاديمى بتسليط الضوء بشكل مُنظم على العديد من هذه  التغييرات فى كتابه  "الإفساد الأرثوذكسى للكتاب المقدس". لكن على الرغم من  ذلك، فإن المدى الذى  غير النُساخ إليه هذه النصوص المتنوعة – و سواء أن  هذه التغييرات قد دفنت  الصياغة الأصلية للعهد الجديد الى الأبد – هو موضوع  مُختلف. فعلياً،  الحقيقة الرئيسية أن ايرمان و نُقاد نص آخرين يستطيعون  وضع هذه القراءات  النصية فى مكانها فى التاريخ و يمكنهم تحديد النص  الأصلى، تفترض بأن  الصياغة الأصلية لم تُفقد!

يُلخص ايرمان نتائج تحقيقاته فى فصله الختامى كما يلى:

"انه  من الخطأ...القول – كما يفعل البعض أحياناً – بأن التغييرات فى نصنا  لا  تحمل اى شهادة لما يعنيه النص او للإستنتاجات اللاهوتية التى يستخلصها   البعض منهم... فى بعض الأحيان، معنى النص فى خطر، مُعتمداً على كيفية حل   الفرد المشكلة النصية: هل كان يسوع رجل غاضب (مرقس 1 : 41)؟ هل كان مهتاج   كليةً فى مواجهة الموت (عب 2 : 8 - 9)؟ هل أخبر تلاميذه انهم يقدرون على   شرب السم دون ان يؤذيهم (مرقس 16 : 9 - 20)؟ هل أفلت زانية من بين   مُقتنصيها بلا شىء سوى تحذير مُعتدل (يو 7 : 53 - 8 : 11)؟ هل علّم العهد   الجديد بوضوح عن عقيدة الثالوث (1 يوحنا 5 : 7 - 8)؟ هل سُمى يسوع فعلاً   "الإله الوحيد" فى يوحنا 1 : 18؟ هل يُوضح العهد الجديد ان حتى ابن الله   نفسه لا يعرف متى سوف تكون النهاية (متى 24 : 36)؟ الاسئلة تأتى كثيراً، و   كلهم مرتبطين بكيفية حل الفرد للصعوبات الموجودة بالتقليد المخطوطى كما   تسلمناه" (2005 أ، ص 208).

لقد تعاملنا مع هذه المشكلات النصية بالتفصيل فى موضع آخر (والاس 2006، 327 – 349). لهذا، معالجتنا هنا ستتناول النقاط الرئيسية.

مرقس 16 : 9 – 20 و يوحنا 7 : 53 – 8 : 11

ثلاثة  من النصوص المُشار إليها بالأعلى فى حديث ايرمان، إعتبرها غالبية  علماء  العهد الجديد غير أصلية - و منهم غالبية علماء العهد الجديد  الإنجيليين –  لأكثر من قرن من الزمان (مرقس 16 : 6 – 20، يوحنا 7 : 53 – 8  : 11، و 1  يوحنا 5 : 7 – 8). يُمكن الوصول لمناقشة هذه المشكلات النصية  فى هذه الثلاث  مقاطع فى حواشى الترجمة الإنجليزية الحديثة على هذه النصوص.  (سوف ننظر فى 1  يوحنا 5 : 7 – 8 لاحقاً، و سنهتم بالنصين الآخرين الآن).  رغم ذلك، فإيرمان  يكتب و كأن حذف هذه النصوص سيزلزل القناعات الأرثوذكسية.  ليست هذه هى  الحالة. انا لا أعرف بأى إعتراف للإيمان فى معاهد اللاهوت،  الكليات  المسيحية، أو اى من الطوائف الرئيسية، أعادت تنظيم عقائدها حتى فى  أدنى  المستويات، بسبب حذف هذه النصوص.

يجب مُلاحظة أن هذين النصين هما أكبر مشكلتين نصيتين فى العهد الجديد. كما يعترض أحد العلماء قائلاً:

"أمثلة  ايرمان الأولى المُمددة للمشكلات النصية فى العهد الجديد هى المرأة  التى  أُمسكت فى زنا و الخاتمة الأطول لمرقس. و بعد بيان كيف أنه من  المرجح عدم  أصالة أى منهما فى أى انجيل منهما، يقول ايرمان بأن:"غالبية  التغييرات ليست  بهذه الضخامة" (ص 69). لكن هذا يعنى بأن هناك على الأقل  عدد قليل آخر  مُشابه فى نفس الحجم، بينما فى الحقيقة لا يُوجد أى مشكلات  نصية أخرى فى أى  مكان آخر التى قد تصل حتى الى ربع حجم هذه المقاطع  الإضافية ذات الثلاثة  عشر و الإثنى عشر عدداً" (بلومبيرج 2006).

و مع ذلك، فإيرمان يُشير  الى موضوع مُصيب. إن أى مُراجعة سريعة لأى ترجمة  إنجليزية اليوم، تكشف بأن  الخاتمة الأطول لإنجيل مرقس و قصة المرأة التى  أُمسكت فى زنا، موجودين فى  أماكنهما الطبيعية. قد يكون هناك مُلاحظات  هامشية، او النص قد يكون موضوع  بين أقواس، لكنهما موجودين. رغم ذلك،  فالعلماء الذين وضعوا هذه الترجمات،  لا يعتمدون أصالة أى من هذه النصوص.  لماذا، إذن، مازالوا موجودين فى الكتب  المقدسة؟

الإجابة على هذا السؤال متنوعة. للبعض، فبسبب أن هذه  الأعداد كانت جزء من  كتبنا المقدسة لفترة طويلة لدرجة أنهم إحتلوا مكانة  معينة فى المجتمع  الدينى، بإعتبارهم شىء ما من تراثنا و إدراكنا. للبعض  الآخر، فالنصوص  مازالت فى كتبنا المقدسة بسبب الخوف. و يبدو أنه هناك أسباب  وجيهة لهذا  الخوف. المنطق يقول بأنه لا أحد سيشترى الترجمة، اذا كانت لن  تؤثر فى  المسيحيين. غالبية الترجمات تُشير الى أن هذه النصوص غير موجودة فى   المخطوطات الأقدم، لكن هذه التعليقات نادراً ما يُلاحظها القراء اليوم.   كيف لنا أن نعرف هذا؟ من موجات الصدمة التى أنتجها كتاب ايرمان. فى   الإذاعة، التليفزيون، الحوارات الصحفية مع ايرمان، تأتى قصة المرأة التى   أُمسكت فى زنا كالنص الأول دائماً كنص غير أصلى، و هذه الفكرة حُسِبت لكى   تصدم المُستمعين.

بإستعادة الأحداث الماضية، فإن إبقاء هاتين  القصتين فى كتبنا المقدسة  بدلاً من إحالتهم للهوامش، يبدو و كأنه قنبلة،  تنتظر فقط الإنفجار. كل ما  فعله ايرمان هو انه اشعل الفتيل. ربما يكون قد  إختار هذه النصوص لأنه يعرف  أن الكثير من القسس الإنجيليين مازالوا  يعتبرونهم أصليين، و هو أراد  ببساطة أن يوضح الحقيقة؛ فهو قد تعب من  المعلمين المحافظين الذين يخدعون  رعيتهم. اذا كان كذلك، فيجب أن نشكر  ايرمان لأنه اعطانا إنذار لإيقاظنا من  غفلتنا. و أنا أتفق معه أننا يجب أن  نُحيل هذه المقاطع للهوامش، ولا  نضعهم ثانيةً كجزء من النص (أنظر جوندرى  2006).

لكن مع ذلك، فجيب ان نُؤكد بأن هذه المقاطع لا تُغير أى  عقيدة رئيسية، ولا  أى إيمان جوهرى، حتى لو أن هناك عاطفة قوية مُلحقة بهم.  لقد أصبح مفهوماً  منذ أكثر من قرن إحتمالية عدم كونهم جزء من النص الأصلى، و  رغم ذلك، ولا  صياغة لاهوتية قد تغيرت.

غير ذلك، فأغلب المشكلات  النصية الرئيسية الأخرى التى يناقشها ايرمان،  تحكى قصة مختلفة. فهو يعتمد  على أساس نصى هش للكثير من هذه المشكلات، و  آراؤه بالكامل غير مقبولة لدى  بقية علماء العهد الجديد. و عن مشكلات أخرى  حينما يكون النص أكثر يقيناً فى  الثبات، يميل ايرمان الى تفسير يعتبره  أغلب علماء العهد الجديد، و فى أفضل  وضع، أنه مشكوك به.

عبرانيين 2 : 8 – 9

الترجمات  مُتحدة بقوة فى معالجتهم لعبرانيين 2 : 5 ب. الترجمة الإنجليزية  الحديثة  كممثلة عنهم تقرأ:"الذى سيختبر الموت، بنعمة الله لأجل كل واحد".  ايرمان  يعتقد بأن قراءة "بنعمة الله" او charity theou، هى قراءة أنتجها  ناسخ  متأخر. ثم يحتج لصالح قراءة "بعيداً عن الله" أو choris theou، بأنها   القراءة التى كتبها المؤلف اصلاً. ثلاثة مخطوطات فقط تُثبت هذه القراءة،   كلهم من القرن العاشر و ما بعده. لكن واحدة منهم (المخطوطة 1739)، منسوخة   عن مخطوطة قديمة و مقبولة. كذلك، قراءة "بعيداً عن الله"، ناقشها ايضاً   العديد من الآباء الأوائل، و هى موجودة ايضاً فى القليل من الترجمات   القديمة. الكثير من العلماء يرفضون هذا البرهان التافه دون ضجة، لكن الدليل   الآبائى القديم قد يكون مشكلة لهذا الرفض. أنه يُبين بأن قراءة ما كانت   قراءة الأغلبية فى عصر ما، لم تعد كذلك فى عصر تالى.

لأجل الإحتجاج،  سنفترض ان ايرمان مُصيب: المؤلف كتب:"الذى سيختبر الموت،  بعيداً عن الله  لأجل كل واحد". إعتراضنا الرئيسى للطريقة التى تعامل  ايرمان فيها مع هذا  النص، ليس قراره النصى، و إنما التفسير الذى إستنتجه  من النص. ايرمان لم  يُدعم قضيته بأن هذا إختلاف:"قد يُؤثر على تفسير كتاب  كامل من العهد  الجديد" (ايرمان 2005 أ، ص 132). و يحتج بأن:"القراءة الأقل  توثيقاً هى  الأكثر تماسكاً مع لاهوت الرسالة الى العبرانيين" (1993، ص  148). ثم يُضيف  بأن المؤلف:"أكد تكراراً بأن يسوع مات كإنسان كامل، موت  العار، مُنفصلاً عن  الملكوت حينما يأتى، ملكوت الله. لذلك، ذبيحته قُبِلت  كالكفارة الكاملة عن  الخطية. أكثر من ذلك، فإن الله لم يتدخل فى آلامه و  لم يفعل اى شىء ليُخفف  ألمه. لقد مات يسوع: بعيداً عن الله" (1993، ص  149). اذا كانت هذه صورة  يسوع فى الرسالة الى العبرانيين، فكيف يُمكن  للقراءة التى يتبناها ايرمان  فى 2 : 8 أن تُغير هذه الصورة؟ فى كتابه  الإفساد الأرثوذكسى، يكتب  ايرمان:"عبرانيين 5 : 7 يتكلم عن يسوع فى مواجهة  الموت، يتضرع الى الله  بصراخ شديد و بكاء" (1993، ص 149). لكن أن يكون  هذا النص يتكلم عن يسوع  بوصفه:"فى مواجهة الموت" فهو أمر غير واضح بالمرة  (ولا حتى ايرمان قام  بالدفاع عن رؤيته). غير ذلك، ففى الفصل الختامى من  سوء اقتباس يسوع، فإنه  يبنى على هذا الأساس (رغم انه لم يوضح النقطة  ابداً) حينما يسأل:"هل كان  (يسوع) مهتاج تماماً فى مواجهة الموت؟" (2005  أ، ص 208). بل إنه يذهب الى  أكثر من ذلك فى كتابه الإفساد الأرثوذكسى. انا  لا استطيع ان افهم، كيف  لإيرمان أن يدعى بأن مؤلف الرسالة الى العبرانيين  يعلم بـ:"تقليد الآلام  حيث كان يسوع مرعوباً فى مواجهة الموت" (1993، ص  144)، إلا بربط ثلاث نقاط،  كلهم مشكوك فيهم، و هم:

· قراءة choris theou فى عبرانيين 2 : 9.
·  رؤية عبرانيين 5 : 7 كأنه يُشير بشكل رئيسى، الى موت يسوع، و رؤية صلاته   كأنها عن نفسه (رغم ان سياق النص يتحدث عن المسيح بوصفه رئيس الكهنة، و   لذلك فهو مشغول بالصلاة لشعبه أكثر من نفسه).
· و رؤية الصراخ العالى كأنه يعكس حالة إهتياج.

إيرمان  يبدو أنه يبنى حالته على فرضية عبارة عن أساس هش كأفضل حال. لكننا  من  الممكن ان نسمع صدى صراخ هجر الآب ليسوع من على الصليب ("إلهى، إلهى،  لماذا  تركتنى؟")، فى قراءة "بعيداً عن الله" فى عبرانيين 2 : 9، لكن  الإحتجاج  بأن هذه القراءة تُغير المعنى الأساسى لرسالة العبرانيين، فهذا  تعدى  للدليل. أقصى ما يُمكن ان تُثبته، أنها تؤكد الصورة العامة ليسوع  الموجودة  بالفعل فى الرسالة.

مرقس 1 : 41

فى  الإصحاح الأول من إنجيل مرقس، إقترب أبرص من يسوع و طلب منه أن يشفيه،   قائلاً:"اذا أردت، فيمكنك أن تطهرنى" (ع 40). ثم يضع الإنجيلى رد يسوع   قائلاً:"تحرك يسوع برفق، و مد يده و لمسه قائلاً: انا أريد، إطهر!" (ع 41).   بدلاً من الكلمة التى تُرجمت:"تحرك برفق"، فالقليل من المخطوطات   تقرأ:"غضب". من الواضح أن هدف يسوع من هذا الشفاء يعتمد على مُوازنة   القراءات. فى كتاب أُعد لتكريم جيرالد هاوثورن فى عام 2003، وضع ايرمان   إحتجاج مؤثر و بارع ليسوع الغاضب (ايرمان 2003 أ، ص 77 – 98). أنا اعتقد أن   ايرمان لم يقم فقط بقضية مؤثرة، بل و مقنع ايضاً: يسوع كان غاضباً فى  مرقس  1 : 41. لكن إذا كان كذلك، فهل هذا يُخبرنا بشىء مختلف عن يسوع لا  نعرفه  قبلاً؟

ايرمان يعتقد أن لو مرقس كتب فعلاً عن غضب يسوع فى هذا النص،  فإن هذا  يُغير صورة يسوع فى إنجيل مرقس بشكل مهم. فى الحقيقة، هذه المشكلة  النصية  هى مثاله الرئيسى فى الفصل الخامس من سوء اقتباس يسوع، "الأصول  التى تهم"،  و هو فصل، طرحه الرئيسى عن بعض القراءات التى:"تؤثر على تفسير  كتاب كامل  من العهد الجديد" (2005 أ، ص 132). هذا الطرح مُغالى فيه بشكل  عام، و  خاصةً لإنجيل مرقس. فى مرقس 3 : 5، قِيل عن يسوع أنه غضب، و هى  الكلمات  التى بلا شك جزء من النص الأصلى لمرقس. و فى مرقس 10 : 14 يبدو  ساخطاً على  تلاميذه. إذن فهذا النص يُصبح تصريح زائد يُضاف للتصريحات  الأخرى عن  يسوع.

ايرمان يعرف هذا بالتأكيد. فى الحقيقة، فإنه يحتج  ضمنياً الى أن غضب يسوع  فى مرقس 1 : 41، ملائم تماماً للصورة التى يرسمها  مرقس عن يسوع. فهو يقول،  كمثال:"مرقس وصف يسوع غاضباً، و قد آثار هذا  إستياء النُساخ، فى هذه  الحالة على الأقل. هذا التصرف غير مُفاجىء، فدون  فهم كامل لصورة مرقس عن  يسوع، فإن غضب يسوع صعب الفهم" (2003 أ، ص 95).  الآن و لأجل خاطر  الإحتجاج، لنفترض أنه ليس قرار إيرمان النصى فقط هو  الصحيح، و لكن تفسيره  للعدد ايضاً صحيح. اذا كان كذلك، فكيف إذن ظهور يسوع  غاضباً فى 1 :  41:"يؤثر على تفسير كتاب كامل من العهد الجديد؟". تبعاً  لتفسير ايرمان  الخاص، فغضب يسوع يقوى فقط الصورة التى نراها ليسوع فى هذا  الإنجيل، عن  طريق جعل هذه القراءة مُتماسكة بالكامل مع بقية النصوص التى  تتكلم عن  غضبه. انها لا تغير صورة يسوع التى لدينا على نحو هام، لكنها فقط  تُقوى ما  يقوله مرقس فى أماكن أخرى. إذن، فها هى حالة أخرى يبدو فيها  إستنتاج  ايرمان التفسيرى، أكثر إستفزازية مما يقوله الدليل.

متى 24 : 36

فى  عظته على جبل الزيتون، يتحدث يسوع عن زمن عودته مرة أخرى. و يعترف،  بشكل  ملحوظ، بأنه لا يعرف متى سيكون هذا. فى غالبية الترجمات الحديثة لمتى  24 :  36، يقول النص:"و لكن عن هذا اليوم و هذه الساعة فلا أحد يعرفهما –  ولا حتى  ملائكة السماء، ولا الإبن – إلا الآب وحده". لكن هناك مخطوطات  عديدة، من  ضمنهم بعض المخطوطات القديمة و المهمة، تفتقد قوله:"ولا الإبن".  أصولية  "ولا الإبن" مشكوك بها (أنظر تعليق الترجمة الإنجليزية الحديثة  على هذا  العدد)، لكن ما هو غير مشكوك فى صياغته هو النص الموازى فى مرقس  13 : 32:"و  لكن عن هذا اليوم أو هذه الساعة، فلا أحد يعرفهما – ولا ملائكة  السماء، و  لا الإبن – إلا الآب". لذا فلا شك أن يسوع تحدث عن جهله النبوى  فى عظة جبل  الزيتون. تبعاً لذلك، فما هى الموضوعات العقائدية التى فى خطر  هنا؟ لا  يستطيع الفرد ذكر أن صياغة النص فى متى 24 : 36 يُمكن ان تغير  قناعات اى  فرد اللاهوتية الأساسية حول يسوع، حيث أن نفس الفكرة موجودة فى  انجيل مرقس.  من المثير للإنتباه أنه ولا مرة فى سوء اقتباس يسوع، يذكر  ايرمان نص مرقس  13 : 32، رغم انه ناقش متى 24 : 36 بوضوح فى نصف دوزينة  أماكن، مُقترحاً  بوضوح بأن "ولا الإبن" هنا، تؤثر على فهمنا الأساسى  ليسوع. و لكن هل هذه  الصياغة تُغير من فهمنا الأساسى لرؤية متى ليسوع؟ حتى  هذه ليست حالتنا. حتى  لو كان نص متى 24 : 36 لا يقرأ فى أصله "ولا  الإبن"، فحقيقة أن الآب وحده  له هذه المعرفة، تتضمن بالتأكيد جهل الإبن (و  قوله "وحده" موجود فى متى 24 :  36 فقط، و ليس فى مرقس 13 : 32). مرة  أخرى، هذه تفاصيل هامة لم تُذكر فى  سوء إقتباس يسوع، ولا فى الإفساد  الأرثوذكسى للكتاب المقدس.

يوحنا 1 : 18

فى  يوحنا 1 : 18 ب، يحتج ايرمان لصالح قراءة "الإبن" بدلاً من قراءة  "الله"،  بانها هى القراءة الأصلية. لكن يتعدى الدليل بقوله أن لو قراءة  "الله" هى  الأصلية، فالعدد يُصبح يُسمى يسوع:"الإله الوحيد" (هكذا:"الإله  الوحيد،  الذى..." بدلاً من:"الواحد الوحيد، الذى هو نفسه الله، الذى...").  مشكلة  هذه الترجمة بحسب ايرمان أن:"مُصطلح الإله الوحيد يجب ان يشير الى  الله  الآب وحده، و إلا فلن يكون وحيداً. لكن اذا كان المُصطلح يُشير الى  الآب،  فكيف يتم إستخدامه عن الإبن؟" (2005 أ، ص 162). إيرمان عقّد إحتجاج  نحوى  لهذا الإدعاء غير موجود فى سوء اقتباس يسوع، لكنه موجود بالتفصيل فى  كتابه  الإفساد الأرثوذكسى. التفاعل مع النقطة النحوية تتعدى غرض هذا  الفصل، رغم  أننى (دان) قد تعاملت معه فى مكان آخر (والاس 2006). يكفى هنا  أن أقول بأن  لو كانت قراءة "الله" هى الأصلية هنا، فليس من الضرورى ترجمة   العبارة:"الإله الوحيد" كأن هذا سيوحى بأن يسوع وحده هو الله. على العكس،   فكما تترجمها الترجمة الإنجليزية الحديثة (أنظر ايضاً: الترجمة الدولية   الحديثة، و النُسخة المُنقحة القياسية الجديدة)، يقول يوحنا 1 : 18:"لا أحد   قد رأى الله. الواحد الوحيد، الذى هو نفسه الله، الذى فى أقرب رفقة مع   الآب، هو جعل الله معروفاً".

بكلمات أخرى، فكرة أن القراءات فى  مخطوطات العهد الجديد، تغير لاهوت العهد  الجديد، هى فكرة مُغالى فيها فى  أفضل الأوضاع. (لقضية أن العهد الجديد  يتحدث بوضوح عن لاهوت المسيح، أنظر  كوموسزويسكى، سوير، و والاس 2006، و  أنظر خاصةً بومان و كوموسزويسكى 2007).  للأسف، فإيرمان عالم حريص، لكن  معالجته للتغييرات اللاهوتية الرئيسية فى  نص العهد الجديد، تميل الى  السقوط تحت إنتقادين: إما ان قراءاته النصية  خاطئة، أو ان تفسيره خاطىء.  هذه الإنتقادات لعمل ايرمان ليست جديدة و نحن  لم ننفرد بها؛ لقد وُجِهت  هذه الإنتقادات لعمله السابق، الإفساد الأرثوذكسى  للكتاب المقدس، و الذى  بُنِى عليه سوء إقتباس يسوع بشمولية. كمثال، لقد  قال جوردون فى عن الإفساد  الأرثوذكسى:"للأسف، فإن ايرمان دائماً ما يُحول  الإمكانية المُجردة الى  إحتمالية، و الإحتمالية الى يقين، حينما يكون هناك  أسباب تطبيقية أخرى  مساوية للفساد الموجود" (1995 ب، ص 204). رغم ذلك،  فالإستنتاجات التى  وضعها ايرمان فى الإفساد الأرثوذكسى، مازالت موجودة فى  سوء إقتباس يسوع،  دون إدراك بعض من الإنتقادات العديدة التى وُجِهت لعمله  الأول. لكتاب  مُهيأ للمُستمعين العامة، فلابد أن يفكر الفرد فى أن ايرمان  يجب ان يجعل  مناقشته مُميزة بدقة، خاصةً مع هذا الثقل اللاهوتى الذى يقول  أنه مُتضَمن  فى القضية. لكن الإنطباع المتولد لدى الفرد بأنه يُشجع  "الأفراخ الصغيرة"
[2]   فى المجتمع المسيحى يُرعبوا من بيانات، هم غير مُستعدين للتصارع معها.  مرة  وراء الأخرى فى الكتاب، يضع ايرمان تصريحات إتهامية، تجعل القارىء  الغير  مُدرب غير قادر على التمحيص خلاله. اولئك الذين يعملون فى هذا  المجال  يعرفون أفضل، لكن ايرمان لا يترك أى ارشاد للقارىء، بأن هناك رؤى  بديلة  موثوقة موجودة فعلاً، و نحن لا نتكلم عن شروحات جاءت من مُهاجمى  الكتاب  المقدس. إذن، فإقتراب ايرمان يُشبه عقلية مثيرة للمخاوف، أكثر مما  يستطيع  مُعلم ناضج أن يقدمه. و عن الدليل المتوفر، فيكفى أن نقول بأن  القراءات  النصية الهامة التى تغير العقائد الجوهرية للعهد الجديد، لم يتم  إنتاجها  بعد.

1 يوحنا 5 : 7 – 8

أخيراً،  فبالنسبة لـ 1 يوحنا 5 : 7 – 8، فتقريباً ولا ترجمة حديثة للكتاب  المقدس  تحتوى على "الصيغة الثالوثية"، فالعلماء قد أدركوا لقرون أنها قد  أُضيفت  لاحقاً. مخطوطات قليلة و متأخرة جداً تحتوى على هذه الأعداد. الفرد  يستعجب  لما قد تمت مناقشة هذا المقطع فى كتاب ايرمان. يبدو أن السبب  الوحيد هو  تدعيم تزويد الشكوك. المقطع وجد طريقه الى كتبنا المقدسة من  خلال ضغط  سياسى، و ظهر لأول مرة فى عام 1522، رغم ان العلماء كانوا يعلمون  أنه غير  أصلى. رغم أن الكنيسة الأولى لم تعرف ذلك النص، لكن مع ذلك فقد  أكد مجمع  القسطنطينية فى عام 381 م. على الثالوث بوضوح! كيف لهم أن يقوموا  بهذا دون  الإستفادة من نص لم يدخل العهد الجديد اليونانى إلا بعد مرور  ألفية أخرى؟  الإجابة بسيطة: بيان مجمع القسطنطينية لم يُكتب من فراغ؛  فالكنيسة الأولى  وضعت فى صياغات لاهوتية ما وجدوه فى العهد الجديد.  (تضمينات ثالوثية كافية  يُمكن رؤيتها فى مت 28 : 19 – 20، أفسس 1 : 3 –  14، و خاصةً يوحنا 14 –  16).

يجب ان نفرق هنا بين أمرين هامين: ليس لأن نص واحد لا يُؤكد  عقيدة عزيزة  علينا، أن هذا يعنى بأن هذه العقيدة غير موجودة فى العهد  الجديد. فى هذه  الحالة، فإن اى فرد فاهم للمناظرات الآبائية الغنية حول  الإلوهية، يعرف أن  الكنيسة الأولى وصلت لفهمها عن طريق فحص بيانات الكتاب  المقدس. الصيغة  الثالوثية الموجود فى المخطوطات المتأخرة فى 1 يوحنا 5 : 7  لخصت فقط ما  وجدوه، لكنها لم تؤسس تصريحاتهم.

الإستنتاج

كتاب  بارت ايرمان الشعبى جداً سوء إقتباس يسوع، يُمثل حالة من التشكك  الأقصى  حول إعادة تكوين صياغة النص الأصلى. و حينما يكون هناك يقين، ففى  نظر  إيرمان، النص الأصلى ليس أرثوذكسياً بالدرجة التى نقترحها. لقد وضع  ايرمان  قضيته بالأكثر عن طريق التلميحات و هو يفتقد للمُناقشات التى تميز  بدقة،  بدلاً من التصريحات الفعلية.

فى هذا الفصل قد قمنا بوضع إجابات  لثلاثة من مفاتيح ايرمان. عن تأكيد  ايرمان بأن كل النُسخ متأخرة، لاحظنا  بالمقارنة مع الأدب اليونانى و  اللاتينى القديم، أن الكثير من مخطوطات  العهد الجديد قديمة بشكل ملحوظ.  بالإضافة الى ذلك، فالنسخ القديم لم يكن  بالتأكيد فى نمط خطى: المخطوطات  الأصلية و نُسخ قديمة أخرى قد أُستخدمت  أكثر من مرة فى صنع مخطوطات لاحقة.  النقد النصى ليس مثل لعبة التليفون.

و  عن إدعاء ايرمان بأن المخطوطات مليئة بالأخطاء، لاحظنا أنواع الأخطاء   الموجودة فى النُسخ. الغالبية العظمى منهم غير هامين تماماً. و أقل من واحد   بالمئة من كل القراءات النصية قد تؤثر على معنى النص (رغم أنه ولا واحدة   منهم تؤثر على أى عقيدة جوهرية) و لهم فرصة فى الأصالة.

و عن طرح  أيرمان الرئيسى، أن النُساخ الأرثوذكس قد تلاعبوا بالنص فى مئات  الأماكن، و  هو ما أدى الى تغييرات فى شهادات العهد الجديد، لاحظنا كيف أن  قضية ايرمان  لا تستمر طويلاً بطرق متنوعة. إما أن قراراته النصية من  المُرجح جداً عدم  صحتها، او الأكثر غالباً، تفسيره الذى يؤسسه على هذه  النصوص يتعدى الدليل  المُتاح. مع ذلك، فحتى هنا، تصريحات ايرمان الواضحة  حول نصوص معينة تسقط  بالزعم بأن عقائد جوهرية قد تبدلت. هذه التأكيدات  تبدو انها تنبع من  الإستنتاجات فقط. كمثال، إذا كان يسوع جاهل بزمن عودته  مرة أخرى، فكيف يكون  إبن الله؟ أو اذا كان غاضباً فى خدمته او مهتاجاً عند  موته، فكيف يمكن  لهذه التصرفات أن تتفق مع الإلوهية الحقيقية؟ ايرمان لم  يقل صراحةً بأن  هناك قراءات ترفض لاهوت المسيح. لكن هذا يبدو أنه الإنطباع  الذى يريد هو أن  ينشره، كما سيشرح مُلحقنا. إذن فهذه المُلاحظات تميل فى  إتجاه يُعطى الدعم  و الراحة لليسوعية، لكن بدون أى جوهر واقعى خلف النقطة  الرئيسية  المُستنتجة.

إحتجاجنا الأساسى هو أنه بالرغم من أن نص العهد الجديد  الأصلى لم يُعاد  تكوينه فى كل جزئياته، فقد أُعيد تكوينه فى كل أساسياته.  التصريحات  العقائدية الجوهرية فى العهد الجديد، ليست فى خطر بسبب أى قراءات  نصية.  هذه هى نظرة غالبية نُقاد النص للثلاثمائة سنة الماضية، بما فيهم د.  بروس  ميتزجر.

حينما نأتى الى الحقل الدراسى الخاص بالنقد النصى  للعهد الجديد، فلا يُوجد  شخص يُجب به بارت ايرمان أكثر من ميتزجر، معلمه فى  معهد برينستون. ايرمان  يعتبره أفضل ناقد نصى فى النصف الثانى من القرن  العشرين، و هو رأى قليلين  قد يعترضون عليه. لقد أهدى سوء اقتباس يسوع اليه،  و أسمى ميتزجر أنه "أب  الدكتوراه". لكن، و بشكل ملحوظ، ميتزجر لا يتفق مع  إستنتاجات ايرمان  اللاهوتية. كتاب لى ستروبل "القضية للمسيح" (1998، ص 71)،  يتضمن حواراً مع  بروس ميتزجر حول نص العهد الجديد. و فى ختام الحوار، يسأل  ستروبل ميتزجر  قائلاً:"كل هذه العقود من البحث العلمى، الدراسة، كتابة  الكتب المدرسية،  من التنقيب فى تفاصيل نص العهد الجديد، ما هو أثر كل هذا  على إيمانك  الشخصى؟"

أجاب ميتزجر:"لقد أزاد من أساس إيمانى الشخصى،  أن ارى الحزم الذى إنتقلت  به هذه المواد إلينا، بنُسخ مُضاعفة، البعض منهم  قديم جداً جداً".

فبدأ ستروبل أن يقول:"إذن، فالبحث العلمى لم يُضعف إيمانك..."

"على  العكس، لقد بناه. لقد سألت الأسئلة طوال حياتى. لقد حفرت فى النص، و  قد  درسته بتخلخل، و أنا اليوم أعرف يقيناً أن ثقتى فى يسوع قد وُضِعت فى  محلها  تماماً...تماماً جداً جداً"

يسوع قد يتم تلخيصه أو أُعيد صياغته فى  بعض نصوص العهد الجديد، لكنه ابداً  لم يُساء إقتباسه، و هذا فارق كبير بين  المسيحية و اليسوعية.

مُلحق

كل  أستاذ جامعى يعرف أن تلاميذه مُتحفزين لفهمه او فهمها بشكل خاطىء فى  بعض  النقاط؛ فقصص سوء الفهم هذه حاشدة. كل مؤلف يعلم ان ليس كل قراؤه سوف   يدركون نقطته او نقطتها. لكن حينما يستمر القراء فى نفس سوء الفهم – حينما   يرون كلهم بالجملة، ان المؤلف يقول شىء ما بينما هو أو هى يقول شىء آخر  فى  الواقع – فالمؤلف يتحمل بعض المسئولية. للأسف، فالمؤلفين لا يستطيعون  أن  يفعلوا الكثير حول هذا الأمر حتى يقومون بنشر إصدار مُنقح من الكتاب.  لكن  اذا كان الكتاب من ضمن الأفضل مبيعاً، فللمؤلف فرص عديدة لتصحيح  الإنطباعات  الخاطئة عن طريق الإذاعة، الصحف، و فى بعض الأحيان الحوارات  التليفزيونية.

هذه  هى حالة كتاب بارت ايرمان سوء اقتباس يسوع. بسبب المُلاحظات الضخمة و   المُلحة من القراء، التى تصل عن طريق الإنترنت، و بالمثل من المُراجعات   الكثيرة لكتابه، فإنه بالتأكيد أصبح مُدركاً للإنطباعات التى أوجدها كتابه.

فى  حوار نُشِر على موقع النقد النصى الإنجيلى، سأل مدير الموقع ب. ج.  ويليامز  إيرمان قائلاً:"هل تعتقد بأن هناك شخص ما سينتهى من قراءة سوء  إقتباس يسوع  و لديه إنطباع بأن بأن حالة نص العهد الجديد اسوء بكثير مما  هى عليه  فعلاً؟"

أجاب ايرمان:"نعم، أعتقد ان هذا خطر حقيقى، و أنه توجه  الكتاب هو السبب فى  إزعاج مُدافعينا العصريين الذين يهتمون بالتأكد من أنه  لا أحد يفكر  سلبياً حول الكتاب المقدس. على الجانب الآخر، إذا آساء الناس  فهم كتابى،  فأنا لا أستطيع التحكم فى ذلك جيداً" (ويليامز 2006).

الحقيقة  هى أن ايرمان يستطيع، على الأقل لدرجة ما، أن يتحكم فى سوء الفهم  هذا.  كانت لديه الفرصة فى حواراته فى الإذاعة، التليفزيون، و الصحافة. لكن  بدلاً  من مُعالجة الإنطباع المغلوط، دائماً ما كان يغذيه. كمثال، فى حوار  مع  Charlote Observer (7 ديسمبر، 2005)، قال:"حينما أتكلم عن مئات الآلاف  من  الإختلافات، فإنه حقيقى أن الكثير منهم غير هام. لكنه حقيقى ايضاً بأن   الكثيرين هامين جداً لتفسير الكتاب المقدس. يتغير المعنى على نحو هام، و   هذا يعتمد على أى مخطوطة تقرأها". هذا يعنى كأن المجموعتين متساويتين   تقريباً فى حجمهما.

مرة أخرى، فى نفس الحوار، سُئل إيرمان:"إذا كنا  لا نملك النصوص الأصلية  للعهد الجديد – ولا حتى نُسخ عن نُسخ عن نُسخ عن  الأصول – فماذا لدينا؟"  فجاء رده واضحاً:"لدينا نُسخ صُنِعت مئات السنين  متأخراً، و فى أغلب  الحالات، مئات كثيرة من السنين متاخراً. و هذه النُسخ  تختلف من واحدة  للأخرى". هذا يتضمن اننا لا نمتلك أى مخطوطات إلا بعد مئات  السنين من  إكتمال كتابة العهد الجديد. لكن ليست هذه هى الحالة، كما أوضحنا  سابقاً.  الإنطباع الذى يعطيه ايرمان خلال الكتاب – و لكن خاصةً فى حواراته –  هو  إنعدام اليقين الكامل حول النص الأصلى، و هى رؤية متطرفة جداً بعيدة عن   الرؤية التى يعتنقها حتى هو.

أما الأكثر أهمية من التشكك الواضح،  هو تصريح ايرمان عن التمزيق النصى  للعقائد الأساسية. حينما حاورته ديانا  ريم فى الإذاعة الوطنية العامة (8  ديسمبر، 2005)، سألته سؤال حيوى:"هل هناك  أى عقيدة مركزية فى الإيمان  المسيحى يمكن الشك بها بسبب هذه القراءات؟".  أجاب ايرمان:"حسناً، نعم. أحد  أهم العلماء فى القرن الثامن عشر الذين بدأوا  دراسة هذه المواد، كان  رجلاً فى ألمانيا يُسمى فيتشتين، و الذى إنتهى الى  فقدان إيمانه لأنه وجد  عدداً من التغييرات فى أقدم المخطوطات، عرضت التعليم  بلاهوت المسيح  للإشتباه فيه، و قد هددوا عقيدة الثالوث، حتى أن بعض أقدم  المخطوطات لا  تُدعم رؤية يسوع كإلهى".

هناك شيئين ملحوظين حول هذه  الإجابة. اولاً، بدلاً من أن يضع أى مشكلات  نصية فى العهد الجديد، فإنه  يذكر اسم فيتشتين، و هو عالم وصل ال إستنتاج  منذ قرنين، بأن لاهوت المسيح و  الثالوث لهم أساس نصى مشكوك به. ثانياً،  يبدو أن ايرمان يتفق مع معالجة  فيتشتين. هذا أوضح قليلاً عما نجده فى سوء  إقتباس يسوع.

ليس عجيباً إذن أن نرى ريم تتنهد قائلةً:"أنه أمر مُربك جداً لأى شخص يسمعك، يقرأ الكتاب، و يُفكر فى عقائده".

كان  لدى إيرمان العديد من الفرص أن يوضح أى سوء فهم. لما لم يفعل؟ الأستاذ   الناجح لا يعرف فقط ما الذى يجب أن يقوله لتلاميذه، بل أنه يعرف جيداً  كيف  يوصل المادة لهم دون أن يسمح للعاطفة أن تتداخل مع العقل. السخرية هى  أن  سوء إقتباس يسوع من المُفترض أنه كله عن العقل و الدليل، لكنه خلق  إرتباك و  صدمة مثل أى شىء آخر. و يستمر القراء فى الإنتهاء من الكتاب  بتشكك أكبر  حول نص العهد الجديد، أكثر مما لدى إيرمان نفسه. على أى حال،  الآن و بعد أن  حققنا فى إدعاءات ايرمان – بأن النُساخ أفسدوا العهد الجديد  الأصلى جداً  لدرجة أنه لا يُمكن إستعادته – فنحن نؤمن أن هذا التشكك غير  مُبرر. العهد  الجديد مازال مرتبط بالمسيحية التى تجد جزورها فى يسوع  الحقيقى. 


إنتهى
+ + +​

المراجع بحسب الترتيب فى الفصل[3]:


Earl  Doherty, 2001, Challenging The Verdict: A Cross Examination Of Lee   Strobel's The Case For Christ. Canda: Age of Reason Publications.

Baigent, Michael, Richard Leigh & Henry Lincoln, 1982. Holy Blood, Holy Grail. New York: Dell Doubleday.

Funk,  Robert W., Roy W. Hoover, and the Jesus Seminar, 1993. The Five   Gospels: What Did Jesus Really Say? The Search for the Authentic Words   of Jesus. San Francisco: HarperSanFrancisco.

Ehrman, Bart D., 2005a. Misquoting Jesus: The Story Behind Who Changed The Bible And Why. San Francisco: HarperSanFrancisco.

ــــــــــــ, 2003b. Lost Christianities: The Battles for ******ure and the Faiths We Never Knew. Oxford: Oxford Univ. Press.

Tucker,  Neely. 2006. "The Book of Bart: In the Bestseller Misquoting  Jesus,  Agnostic Author Bart Ehrman Picks Apart the Gospels That Made a   Disbeliever Out of Him", Washington Post, March 5.

Evans, Craig. 2006. Fabricating Jesus: How Modern Scholars Distort The Gospels. Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity.

Gundry, Robert H. 2006. "Post-mortem: Death by Hardening of The Categories", Books and Culture, September – October.

Metzger,  Bruce M.. and Bart D. Ehrman. 2005. The Text of the New  Testament: Its  Transmission, Corruption, and Restoration. 4th ed.  Oxford: Oxford Univ.  Press.

Porter, C. L. 1962. "Papyrus Bodmer XV (p75) and the Text of Codex Vaticanus", Journal of Biblical Literature 81: 363 – 376.

ـــــــــ,  1967. "An Examination of The Textual Variation Between Pap  75 and Codex  Vaticanus in The Text of John" In: Studies in The History  and Text of  The New Testament in Honor of Kenneth Willis Clark, Studies  and  ********s 29, edited by Boyd L. Daniels and M. Jack Suggs, 71 –  80. Salt  Lake City: Univ. of Utah Press.

Fee, Gordon. 1995a. "The Use of  the Greek Fathers for New Testament  Textual Criticism", In: The Text of  the New Testament in Contemporary  Research: Essays on the Status  Quaestionis, edited by Bart D. Ehrman  and Michael Holmes, 191 – 207.  Studies and ********s 46. Grand Rapids:  Eerdmans.

Hurtado, Larry. 2006. The Earliest Christian Artifacts: Manu******s and Christian Origins. Grand Rapids: Eerdmans.

Komoszewski, J. Ed, M, James Sawyer, and Daniel B. Wallace, 2006. Reinventing Jesus. Grand Rapids: Kregel.

Blomberg, Craig. 2006. Review of Misquoting Jesus, by Bart D. Ehrman, Denver Journal, vol. 8.


http://www.denverseminary.edu/article/misquoting-jesus-the-story-behind-who-changed-the-bible-and-why/

Bock,  Darrel and Buist Fanning. 2006. Interpreting the New Testament  Text:  Introduction to the Art and Science of Exegesis. Wheaton:  Crossway.

Wallace,  Daniel B. 2006, "The Gospel According to Bart: A Review  Article of  Misquoting Jesus by Bart Ehrman", Journal of the Evangelical  Theological  Society 49: 327 – 349.

Ehrman, Bart D. 1993. The Orthodox  Corruption of ******ure: The Effect  of Early Christological  Controversies on the Text of the New Testament.  Oxford: Oxfrod Univ.  Press.

ـــــــــــ, 2003a. "A Leper in the Hands of an Angry  Jesus". In: New  Testament Greek and Exegesis: Essays in Honor of Gerald  F. Hawthorne,  edited by Amy M. Donaldson and Timothy B. Sailors, 77-98.  Grand Rapids:  Eerdmans.

Bowman, Robert M., Jr. and J. Ed  Komoszweski. 2007. Putting Jesus in  His Place: The Case for The Deity of  Christ. Grand Rapids: Kregel.

Fee, Gordon. 1995b. Review of The  Orthodox Corruption of ******ure, by  Bart D. Ehrman. Critical Review of  Books in Religion 8:204.

Strobel, Lee. 1998. The Case for Christ:  A Journalist's Personal  Investigation of the Evidence for Jesus. Grand  Rapids: Zondervan.

Williams, P. J. 2006. "Interview with Bart Ehrman" Evangelical Textual Criticism, September 25, 2006.

http://evangelicaltextualcriticism.blogspot.com/2006/09/interview-with-bart-ehrman.html​

​و  بذلك أكون قد نقلت كافة ردود  والاس على ايرمان للعربية؛ فشكراً لذلك الرجل  العظيم، الذى حمل هم القضية  و ساعدنا جداً فى نقل الرؤية المسيحية للنقد  النصى للعربية. و شكراً لكل  الأحباء الذين شجعونى على إتمام هذا العمل الذى  أجلته لشهور طويلة، و بفضل  تشجيعهم أنجزته فى أيام. أصلى أن يبارك الرب فى  هذا العمل و يستخدمه لأجل  إستنارة إنجيل المسيح، و ثبات المؤمنين، و  إنفتاح الآخرين. على الجانب  الأيمن فى المدونة، ستجد فهرست لترجمات والاس  حتى يُمكنك العودة له وقتما  تشاء بسهولة. لقد إنتهيت بالفعل من ترجمة  كتابات والاس، و لكن مازال هناك  عمل كثير لترجمة بقية الردود التى كتبها  العلماء. معنا تصريحات من بيتر  ويليامز، بين ويزرينجتون، كريج بلومبيرج، و  غيرهم، لترجمة ردودهم للعربية؛  فصلوا لأجل إتمام هذا العمل.

**

**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

[1]   فى مقدمة الكتاب، يعرض المؤلفان بوك و والاس، تفريق بين عدة أساليب للبحث   فى مجال يسوع التاريخى. و بحسبهما، فلابد من التفريق بين المسيحية   Christianity و اليسوعية Jesusanity. و يُمكن تلخيص اليسوعية، ببساطة، فى   عمل العلماء الليبراليين، مثل سيمينار يسوع (كروبيرت فانك و جون كروسان)،   إلين باجيلز، بارت ايرمان، جيمس روبينسون، و غيرهم. للتفصيل، أنظر مقدمة   الكتاب، ص 1 – 34. (المُترجم).
[2]   كتب والاس فى النص الإنجليزى لهذه العبارة: Chicken Littles. المقصود من   هذا التعبير هو شخصية لفيلم كارتون من ديزنى إسمه Chicken Little. فى   الفيلم ترى هذه الشخصية أن هناك لوح سقفى يسقط على الأرض. فيُصاب بالذعر و   يبدأ فى تحذير كل شخص بأن السماء تسقط على الأرض. بكلمات أخرى، هو شخص  جاهل  تم التلاعب بمخاوفه و إثارتها بواسطة آخرين يعرفون أحسن منه.  (المُترجم).
[3] ص. 229 – 237 من الكتاب.*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع جدااااااااااااا شكرا لك مولكا 
وشكرا لك استاذ فادي  علي الترجمه


----------

